# Where is everyone



## Stellanator (Oct 8, 2017)

Is it just me or is the participation in Knitting Paradise very lukewarm? When I had access a year ago, it seemed as though there were a lot more posts. Some days it's hardly worth logging on


----------



## ggmomliz (Jan 31, 2016)

I noticed yesterday that there were a lot fewer new posts than just last week. 
I've cut back because of the new format, having to enlarge each page on my phone, etc., but when it's too hot and humid to knit or crochet I thought I could catch up. It took me less than 10 minutes.


----------



## Susan from NC (Jan 23, 2013)

Sad to say but try as I might, I'm just not drawn to KP these days. I'm hanging in there hoping that more will come back and participate. There are old tried and true KPrs who no longer do much if any posting. I used to check in 2-3 times a day, but now it seems as if once a day is enough.

I think the new format chased a lot away right in the beginning and they haven't ventured back. I wonder if there is a way of reaching out to them to try again?


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

Several reasons perhaps....it is usually less busy in the northern hemisphere because it is summertime.
The world is in a turmoil with so many frightening situations, rising food and energy prices, economies, political situations, climate change.....there are terrible floods in parts of Australia.

Some of us are finding it easier to look just at the things we are interested in, so we don't need to spend so much time on it. Admin is busy shifting posts into the appropriate categories so you don't have to scroll through so much to get to what you are interested in. If you click on the 5 bars beside your avatar, you will see your followed forums.
Some have been intimidated by the new format but most are getting to grips with it. I think it will pick up with cooler weather.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

Stellanator said:


> Is it just me or is the participation in Knitting Paradise very lukewarm? When I had access a year ago, it seemed as though there were a lot more posts. Some days it's hardly worth logging on


Everyone has to do their part to keep KP running. Have you made new posts?


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

Susan from NC said:


> Sad to say but try as I might, I'm just not drawn to KP these days. I'm hanging in there hoping that more will come back and participate. There are old tried and true KPrs who no longer do much if any posting. I used to check in 2-3 times a day, but now it seems as if once a day is enough.
> 
> I think the new format chased a lot away right in the beginning and they haven't ventured back. I wonder if there is a way of reaching out to them to try again?


Just coming in to read KP is not enough. New posts have to be made to keep things interesting. If everyone that reads KP posted often there would be a lot to read.


----------



## Knitting Gamma (Sep 7, 2014)

Stellanator said:


> Is it just me or is the participation in Knitting Paradise very lukewarm? When I had access a year ago, it seemed as though there were a lot more posts. Some days it's hardly worth logging on


I am thinking the same, I let administration know this but have not had a response.


----------



## Barbeevw (Dec 10, 2012)

*In the old format, we had to scroll through many postings that merely said "yes, or I agree, or no way". Sometimes there were pages of that. Now, we can hit the LIKE icon and use less space. One of my posts had almost 20 likes and it was time efficient to check that. Maybe some people think this is different, yet it really isn't. I pick and choose what I want to read and who I want to read and find this new format much more interesting and engaging. I use the black background and love having colors, italics, underlining and countless icons as options. I'm hearing there is less grumbling about this new site too as people become used to it. One poster mentioned there were a number of serious things going on in our world and I find KP a place to come to de-stress and connect with happy people.*


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

I loved to read KP in the morning with my coffee, kind of a newspaper start to my day. I've found that I've lost my KP enthusiasm since the new format. I don't have any problems with the format per se or navigating through it, but there is just something about all of the content that is like walking through jello. I can't really figure it out why this has occurred for me. I don't go to KP in the morning like I used to but seem to save it until I have time to read - ultimately forgetting to read at all that day. I don't know...if I have to put so much effort into getting through the posts my interest wanes. I'll keep trying. Sorry.


----------



## ggmomliz (Jan 31, 2016)

KnittingNut said:


> I loved to read KP in the morning with my coffee, kind of a newspaper start to my day. I've found that I've lost my KP enthusiasm since the new format. I don't have any problems with the format per se or navigating through it, but there is just something about all of the content that is like walking through jello. I can't really figure it out why this has occurred for me. I don't go to KP in the morning like I used to but seem to save it to I have time to read - ultimately forgetting to read at all that day. I don't know...if I have to put so much effort into getting through the posts my interest wanes. I'll keep trying. Sorry.


I understand. My morning phone routine used to be 1. Check emails, 2. Check KP. Now I do everything else and check KP last. If I'm waiting for a response to something I might check in during the day but nowhere near as much as I used to


----------



## jennyb (Mar 20, 2011)

Stellanator said:


> Is it just me or is the participation in Knitting Paradise very lukewarm? When I had access a year ago, it seemed as though there were a lot more posts. Some days it's hardly worth logging on


It used to take me at least an hour to read the articles, but now 10 minutes about average. I can get thru the new format but don't care for it. I think we lost many participants


----------



## JennyG12 (Jan 24, 2016)

I have not noticed the decline, because for me it is the same as it was before the switchover to new site. I read/browse the first page of each section. Same as before - not much. When I had time before switchover, I would kill the time by browsing photos and links and resources. I have now ignored one in L&R because they are just patterns from a (few) large websites. I visit those sites about once a month or so. And Ravelry I visit each day, the same as I do here. So I have no real use for L&R.

I agree with another member, the season in parts of the world have a great play in the numbers.
More people are outside, with family and friends, gardening, outings, etc. The same as it has been for years.

I also agree with the comment of the frequency of using the 'like' button instead of the written word. If I use it, I try to make a posting to that thread where the content is more than 'agree'.


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

Barbeevw said:


> *In the old format, we had to scroll through many postings that merely said "yes, or I agree, or no way". Sometimes there were pages of that. Now, we can hit the LIKE icon and use less space. One of my posts had almost 20 likes and it was time efficient to check that. Maybe some people think this is different, yet it really isn't. I pick and choose what I want to read and who I want to read and find this new format much more interesting and engaging. I use the black background and love having colors, italics, underlining and countless icons as options. I'm hearing there is less grumbling about this new site too as people become used to it. One poster mentioned there were a number of serious things going on in our world and I find KP a place to come to de-stress and connect with happy people.*


I'm glad you enjoy all the features but that color for the text is just hard on the eyes for so many of us. I can't spend much time reading here. I think that's true for others too.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

GrumpyGramma said:


> I'm glad you enjoy all the features but that color for the text is just hard on the eyes for so many of us. I can't spend much time reading here. I think that's true for others too.


I am glad I’m not the only one. I really don’t like the colours or the bold texting


----------



## NimueVaniva (Sep 26, 2019)

I still check KP often but haven't posted since the new format went live. Not sure why. Sometimes I skip a day or two because I can easily catch up with fewer posts.


----------



## mamakaren (Aug 9, 2018)

GrumpyGramma said:


> I'm glad you enjoy all the features but that color for the text is just hard on the eyes for so many of us. I can't spend much time reading here. I think that's true for others too.





chickkie said:


> I am glad I’m not the only one. I really don’t like the colours or the bold texting


I agree that they’re not to my taste, but just like other peoples’ clothing choice, it’s not up to me to approve.


----------



## shirley's girl (9 mo ago)

KP is part of my morning ritual, I make a pot of tea then sit in my favorite chair and read on. The number of messages varies day by day, sometimes it's quiet, sometimes there's a topic that many people chime in on. All part of life's rich tapestry!


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

I still check out my favorite sections each day and contribute a few original posts occasionally. I hope as more people get comfortable with the new format they start posting more. I do like the ability to click a button to 'like' although I did appreciate some folks more detailed responses.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

The sense of community is gone. No more talking over the back fence it seems.

I miss seeing the latest pictures. And not just the pictures posted in pictures. All of them from the different sections I am subscribed to.

Somewhat used to it, but sadly is easy not to check it out. Especially when I get the “access denied” error just about daily. Once that shows up I am usually not able to access kp for the rest if the day and sometimes into the next day. Yes, admin knows.


----------



## dunnville89 (Apr 24, 2012)

Hi to all, I haven't posted much or even commented as much since the new format was introduced. It isn't that I don't like the setup, I think I just need to become more familiar with it. I have also been very busy lately, a lot of funerals and a lot of knitting gifts for people who make requests. I have also been trying to get my entries ready for the County Fair, due the end of this month. Maybe things will settle soon.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

dunnville89 said:


> Hi to all, I haven't posted much or even commented as much since the new format was introduced. It isn't that I don't like the setup, I think I just need to become more familiar with it. I have also been very busy lately, a lot of funerals and a lot of knitting gifts for people who make requests. I have also been trying to get my entries ready for the County Fair, due the end of this month. Maybe things will settle soon.


I would love to see your work


----------



## Barbeevw (Dec 10, 2012)

GrumpyGramma said:


> I'm glad you enjoy all the features but that color for the text is just hard on the eyes for so many of us. I can't spend much time reading here. I think that's true for others too.


I am visually impaired so the colors and boldness are an advantage. They allow me to read longer without fatigue.
The thin black letters on white background simply dance around and become incomprehensible for me. For awhile I used yellow and heard complaints about how it couldn't be read. The black background does make a huge difference. I've heard those who read this site on their phones seem to have more trouble than those who use a laptop or desktop.

My sympathies go out to our administrators who work hard to keep everyone happy. I find this newer site more user friendly even though I complained a bit at first. Change is really hard; yet change is the only thing that stays constant.


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

Barbeevw said:


> I am visually impaired so the colors and boldness are an advantage. They allow me to read longer without fatigue.
> The thin black letters on white background simply dance around and become incomprehensible for me. For awhile I used yellow and heard complaints about how it couldn't be read. The black background does make a huge difference. I've heard those who read this site on their phones seem to have more trouble than those who use a laptop or desktop.
> 
> My sympathies go out to our administrators who work hard to keep everyone happy. I find this newer site more user friendly even though I complained a bit at first. Change is really hard; yet change is the only thing that stays constant.


I'm sorry. I can't read more than the first few lines of your post so I'm not sure what the rest says.  My eyes are hurting.


----------



## JennyG12 (Jan 24, 2016)

Barbeevw said:


> I am visually impaired so the colors and boldness are an advantage. They allow me to read longer without fatigue.
> The thin black letters on white background simply dance around and become incomprehensible for me. For awhile I used yellow and heard complaints about how it couldn't be read. The black background does make a huge difference. I've heard those who read this site on their phones seem to have more trouble than those who use a laptop or desktop.
> 
> My sympathies go out to our administrators who work hard to keep everyone happy. I find this newer site more user friendly even though I complained a bit at first. Change is really hard; yet change is the only thing that stays constant.


This shade of green does not hurt my eyes as much as so many of the other colours did.
I am using the dark mode. Just relaying that I can read this much, but unsure if the posting was any longer. But I agree with comment about colour of post #8. That shade of green was indeed too bright to read much of it.
May you find a happy medium for yourself and a few others of us from comments about it. ♥


----------



## bundyanne07 (Aug 24, 2014)

I spend about the same amount of time viewing the KP site as I previously did when it was the original format.

I sometimes look at the number of posts members have made in relation to how long they have been a member of KP and some of them are not very active in posting at all.

I don't read posts in all the categories, just the ones I am interested in and sometimes I think I spend too much time 'just looking' - especially when I am not galivanting about with the ComLink friends.


----------



## vikicooks (Nov 1, 2013)

Since my husband’s stoke several months ago, I don’t have as much free time as I did. Now I try to spend time actually knitting, instead of reading so much. But, I do post pictures of my finished projects and spend a few minutes each day looking at the different forums.


----------



## MMWRay (Dec 2, 2016)

chickkie said:


> Everyone has to do their part to keep KP running. Have you made new posts?


I have conscientiously been posting what I consider interesting projects but get little response which is discouraging. With all the trouble it is to post and edit, watching your topic have disappeared the next day or even just a few hours later makes it not worthwhile. I keep trying hoping that my effort, along with others will get this KP ball rolling again.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

MMWRay said:


> I have conscientiously been posting what I consider interesting projects but get little response which is discouraging. With all the trouble it is to post and edit, watching your topic have disappeared the next day or even just a few hours later makes it not worthwhile. I keep trying hoping that my effort, along with others will get this KP ball rolling again.


Thank you


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

I can’t speak for others, but for me the answer is busy with life. I live in snow country so summer is the time to get outdoors as much as possible both to avoid having to do things in cold weather and to enjoy the outdoors. Every day this week has been busy with appointments, meeting friends and tasks around the house. I read KP everyday, but sometimes it takes three sessions to get through it all as some days my time is so limited. I started this post at 0730 and just finished it at roughly 5 pm, because I had to be specific places at specific times today. And had to keep leaving it.


----------



## Ellebelle (Oct 11, 2017)

riversong200 said:


> I still check out my favorite sections each day and contribute a few original posts occasionally. I hope as more people get comfortable with the new format they start posting more. I do like the ability to click a button to 'like' although I did appreciate some folks more detailed responses.


Same here. 🙃


----------



## tygger428 (Sep 14, 2015)

I work full time plus weekends are busy as that is the only time I have to do laundry, grocery shopping & the like.


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

Stellanator said:


> Is it just me or is the participation in Knitting Paradise very lukewarm? When I had access a year ago, it seemed as though there were a lot more posts. Some days it's hardly worth logging on


I'm with you and delete most of the digests, maybe possibly look at one a week. The old posts are always there so I'm sure I'm not missing anything.

I have posted a couple of things I've made but my interest has waned, sadly.

Leanna x


----------



## grammag8 (Apr 29, 2012)

I can say so many of these comments could have been written by me…but especially the chatting over the back fence feeling. That is not clicking LIKE..
Like the old fashioned milkshake it was a treat, we really enjoyed it but now we need to embrace the frozen non fat milk version…thats how I look at it. Its just not as rich or special, The old website had its own personality, This is the readers digest version…quick and to the point, click here or there…nothing like knitting, which is slow and intimate to the person knitting. But it can be enjoyed….


----------



## targa416 (Mar 26, 2017)

Stellanator said:


> Is it just me or is the participation in Knitting Paradise very lukewarm? When I had access a year ago, it seemed as though there were a lot more posts. Some days it's hardly worth logging on


This is my first time posting since sometime in March. At that time on the old site, I was prevented from logging in because we got a new internet service provider. With the new site, I could again log in, read and post, but haven't really felt motivated. I don’t know why, maybe not used to the new format, etc. or maybe I just got out of the KP groove. I’m going to give it a try again; I used to post a fair bit.


----------



## petey49 (Sep 11, 2016)

I read KP every night in bed before I go to sleep. Some days the site is more active than others. 

I haven’t been posting much in main these days because my two current projects are going well and I haven’t needed help or encouragement, yet. 
It is comforting to know you are all here and willing to help when needed. Thanks all.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

chickkie said:


> Just coming in to read KP is not enough. New posts have to be made to keep things interesting. If everyone that reads KP posted often there would be a lot to read.


Heck! If everyone who only reads were to create one topic a month or reply to one topic a week, there would be much more for everyone to read!


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

I dont want to lose kp so I try and make new topics as often as I can. PLEASE everyone, show your pictures, tell your stories!


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

I have noticed that the three people who used to drive me bonkers have all stopped posting. Win some....lose some!


----------



## ozgal (Jun 21, 2011)

no1girl said:


> I have noticed that the three people who used to drive me bonkers have all stopped posting. Win some....lose some!


To each his own...there is still plenty of "dead wood" that could be weeded out as you eloquently stated in another post !


----------



## Lilyan (Dec 16, 2015)

MMWRay said:


> I have conscientiously been posting what I consider interesting projects but get little response which is discouraging. With all the trouble it is to post and edit, watching your topic have disappeared the next day or even just a few hours later makes it not worthwhile. I keep trying hoping that my effort, along with others will get this KP ball rolling again.


Thank you MMWRay for trying. I have not initiated many new postings, but I do try to contribute each day by making a conscious effort to respond to other members postings. 
My main problem is not with our new site, but with what is happening around us. It is difficult for me to find the same joy and relief I once did in reading KP due to the overwhelming nature of watching the world as I know it, slowly disintegrate. 
Between the realities of climate change, the weakening of democracies around the world, the expanding Russian threat in Eastern Europe, the worldwide food insecurities, the rise of the new Covid variants, particularly in New York City, and ongoing medical issues, I am left with little energy. 
I still make sure to knit an hour in the morning to relieve stress, but that is about all I can manage. I am sure others are feeling many of these events that we have little control over, whether subconsciously or not, and may simply not feel up to posting much.
Hopefully, with time, things will improve.


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

I like to drop into KP at least once per day. It’s wonderful to see all of the things that people make and I am awe of a lot of them. A lot of things on here have inspired me to get on with my projects. Well done to KP.


----------



## tygger428 (Sep 14, 2015)

We are all different people so what may be very interesting to the poster may not please everyone. 

even complaint posts, when they are knitting/crochet/fiber related, have their value. But when the complaints are about off topic issues, I tend to scroll on by, especially when people “snipe” back & forth, and pile on each other. I’d be happier if I could put individual threads on ignore, rather than have to hide a whole forum, or ignore a particular user. 

plus, even when an abusive post is not aimed at me, I still find it offensive, so being able to hide a specific post would be very ideal.


----------



## BethKlinger (Oct 2, 2018)

Celt Knitter said:


> Several reasons perhaps....it is usually less busy in the northern hemisphere because it is summertime.
> The world is in a turmoil with so many frightening situations, rising food and energy prices, economies, political situations, climate change.....there are terrible floods in parts of Australia.


This is true for me. Some days I just get overwhelmingly sad about this world that until I can come to terms with it, I kind of lose interest and simply pick up my knitting (or a good book) and ignore the rest, then I feel bad that I felt that way in the first place! 😞 But when I do log on, I start with the NEW button. I find it's an easy place to start scrolling and getting back in the groove.


----------



## Valjean (Jul 21, 2011)

Stellanator said:


> Is it just me or is the participation in Knitting Paradise very lukewarm? When I had access a year ago, it seemed as though there were a lot more posts. Some days it's hardly worth logging on


I find the new format confusing,.


----------



## Dorabell (May 26, 2011)

Stellanator said:


> Is it just me or is the participation in Knitting Paradise very lukewarm? When I had access a year ago, it seemed as though there were a lot more posts. Some days it's hardly worth logging on


I used to love Knitting Paradise, information and help on hand. Now I struggle to understand the new format and so tend to give up after a few tries. I too continue to hope it may improve or even revert to the original.


----------



## Morgan Girl (Jun 8, 2014)

run4fittness said:


> The sense of community is gone. No more talking over the back fence it seems.
> 
> I miss seeing the latest pictures. And not just the pictures posted in pictures. All of them from the different sections I am subscribed to.
> 
> Somewhat used to it, but sadly is easy not to check it out. Especially when I get the “access denied” error just about daily. Once that shows up I am usually not able to access kp for the rest if the day and sometimes into the next day. Yes, admin knows.


I think your first 2 sentences say it all! 

And if nobody is chatting over the back fence it doesn't take too long before you don't know what is going on in the neighborhood.

While there are some features on the new that I like, there are just as many or more that I don't like. I know that we lost a lot of regulars because they were frustrated with the learning curve on the new format. And I have to admit I was close to being one of them. And while I have learned how to do or find a lot of stuff, I still feel like things are not as user friendly as they could be. And that of course leads to less people posting new topics, and or less people posting answers to topics. Yes, the 'like' button is quick and easy to hit.........but if someone posts something and everybody hits the like button instead of taking a minute or two to respond with a comment........well that doesn't leave much to read, does it? 

I am guilty of reading, but not always posting responses. And there are days I don't have but a few minutes to spend on KP. But there are times that it seems to me as if we are doing ourselves in, and then blaming admin for it. If we don't take the time to post things, or respond to posts, then there is less and less to read.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Morgan Girl said:


> I think your first 2 sentences say it all!
> 
> And if nobody is chatting over the back fence it doesn't take too long before you don't know what is going on in the neighborhood.
> 
> ...


Well said!


----------



## liz morris (Dec 28, 2014)

Stellanator said:


> Is it just me or is the participation in Knitting Paradise very lukewarm? When I had access a year ago, it seemed as though there were a lot more posts. Some days it's hardly worth logging on


Do remember that not all new posts are on the first page. I have found new posts on as many as six pages. You might be surprised if you look.


----------



## liz morris (Dec 28, 2014)

Valjean said:


> I find the new format confusing,.


Learn a bit at a time - you will get there.


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

I'm finding that if I look on alerts, I'm seeing responses from people I have never seen before. There are a lot of lurkers on here who may rarely post, and that's their choice. I think Alerts is a great feature because you can show your support or otherwise with just an emoji or with a fuller answer. I'm also seeing posts from people whom I haven't seen before either. It's early days on the new site, and we can all help to make it better.


----------



## Ellebelle (Oct 11, 2017)

liz morris said:


> Do remember that not all new posts are on the first page. I have found new posts on as many as six pages. You might be surprised if you look.


If you go to "Latest Topics" (by clicking on the five horizontal bars and scrolling down past your "followed forums"), all of the newest topics are there and in chronological descending order. In "New" or "Recommended Reading" .... the topics are reordered by latest posts/comments on all topics ever started (new and old alike).


----------



## pipsqueak (Dec 7, 2016)

Stellanator said:


> Is it just me or is the participation in Knitting Paradise very lukewarm? When I had access a year ago, it seemed as though there were a lot more posts. Some days it's hardly worth logging on


I do not come on as often, I find the new format very uninspiring. Difficult to find things and not easy to navigate around.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I've just seen a topic that had 23 likes for the original post with only about 5 comments. Around a page of half of comments that may have been made on the old format. So may not be that people aren't here but that they are just using the like button. The plus is that often would have pages of people not saying much more than what a like button does. The disadvantage is it seems less personal and not as likely to result in random conversation as would often happen (much to some people delight and others despair).

I'm often not posting as much on the main forum now- I used to rely on the digest to provide me with a good cross section of posts but the new digest gives 10 new posts- and a lot posts from previous digests so that on a good day 5 of the 10 are totally new. And if I don't have a lot of time I just don't think of going to look at other topics. Tonight I have time so going through other posts. So if I am only seeing 5 new topics a day I'm not going to be commenting much.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

grammag8 said:


> I can say so many of these comments could have been written by me…but especially the chatting over the back fence feeling. That is not clicking LIKE..
> Like the old fashioned milkshake it was a treat, we really enjoyed it but now we need to embrace the frozen non fat milk version…thats how I look at it. Its just not as rich or special, The old website had its own personality, This is the readers digest version…quick and to the point, click here or there…nothing like knitting, which is slow and intimate to the person knitting. But it can be enjoyed….


I like your perspective and your analogies. Saying the old website had its own personality gave me food for thought. 
Thanks to everyone who is still trying to keep KP alive and interesting.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Morgan Girl said:


> …
> *If we don't take the time to post things, or respond to posts, then there is less and less to read.*


That’s it in a nutshell!!!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Dorabell said:


> I used to love Knitting Paradise, information and help on hand. Now I struggle to understand the new format and so tend to give up after a few tries. I too continue to hope it may improve or even revert to the original.


Don’t hope for reversion to the original format. KP was sold. For a few years before the changeover, technicians were patching the old, very outdated system, until they were able to switch it over to where it is now.
Try thinking of it as the same gang, but in a new clubhouse.
Yes, it takes getting used to. Learning to use any new thing does.
No, you are NOT to old to learn how to use this new environment! There are at least two 90-year-olds and one centenarian who have managed to continue using KP. Are you older than they??
It cannot be learned in a day. Come on for a few minutes every so often. Click on any and everything! ASK questions!! No one ever learned anything alone. Another person or a book, or just trial and error are how humans learn.
Looking forward to seeing you on KP more often! 😊


----------



## Londonlady (Aug 22, 2017)

What I have noticed when I receive my Daily Digest email is that many of the topics are the same ones time and time again so I take very little notice of that and click on the NEW tab at top of page and then onto Forums to catch up on the new stuff.


----------



## lilfawn83 (Aug 17, 2012)

Stellanator said:


> Is it just me or is the participation in Knitting Paradise very lukewarm? When I had access a year ago, it seemed as though there were a lot more posts. Some days it's hardly worth logging on


I have noticed this also and for myself, I really don't like the change they made,. I like the other better.. I wish they would put it back..


----------



## kristym (Nov 21, 2011)

Stellanator said:


> Is it just me or is the participation in Knitting Paradise very lukewarm? When I had access a year ago, it seemed as though there were a lot more posts. Some days it's hardly worth logging on


It doesn’t feel the same at all, I don’t know how many members there used to be but yes it seems like much less now. Once you get used to new format I can see how it’s running better than the old software. But I don’t see many postings seems like many people are no longer members or just don’t post…?


----------



## sandie r. (Dec 3, 2011)

Barbeevw said:


> *In the old format, we had to scroll through many postings that merely said "yes, or I agree, or no way". Sometimes there were pages of that. Now, we can hit the LIKE icon and use less space. One of my posts had almost 20 likes and it was time efficient to check that. Maybe some people think this is different, yet it really isn't. I pick and choose what I want to read and who I want to read and find this new format much more interesting and engaging. I use the black background and love having colors, italics, underlining and countless icons as options. I'm hearing there is less grumbling about this new site too as people become used to it. One poster mentioned there were a number of serious things going on in our world and I find KP a place to come to de-stress and connect with happy people.*


I’m just talking for myself but this isn’t for me. I keep trying but I can’t get the hang of it. However I do have a question. My granddaughter is having a boy and since she and her hubby went to Cornell and asked if I can make a sweater with the letter on it. It’s going to be a cardigan but I don’t have a medium size. I will need the row count and I think I’ll make a size 2 . If you have any suggestion my email address is (deleted by monitor) USE CONVERSATIONS 
thank you I. Advance


----------



## Barbara Bartram (Jan 26, 2012)

Stellanator said:


> Is it just me or is the participation in Knitting Paradise very lukewarm? When I had access a year ago, it seemed as though there were a lot more posts. Some days it's hardly worth logging on


I have almost given up on KP as it is so boring and complicated much prefer the old format


----------



## jaysclark (Jan 26, 2013)

Stellanator said:


> Is it just me or is the participation in Knitting Paradise very lukewarm? When I had access a year ago, it seemed as though there were a lot more posts. Some days it's hardly worth logging on


the FB groups for machine knitting are very active. FB is easy to use and responses to questions asked are very quick. Easy to post photos with your question. I imagine the FB handknitting groups are very active as well


----------



## judystar (Jun 8, 2011)

jaysclark said:


> the FB groups for machine knitting are very active. FB is easy to use and responses to questions asked are very quick. Easy to post photos with your question. I imagine the FB handknitting groups are very active as well


 I only get the highlights and not the whole caboodle. I want my old format back. Any one else have this complaint??


----------



## robyn_knits (Oct 2, 2012)

Stellanator said:


> Is it just me or is the participation in Knitting Paradise very lukewarm? When I had access a year ago, it seemed as though there were a lot more posts. Some days it's hardly worth logging on


Very disappointed in new format. Time to revive the old one.


----------



## robyn_knits (Oct 2, 2012)

judystar said:


> I only get the highlights and not the whole caboodle. I want my old format back. Any one else have this complaint??


Yes. I agree with you.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Susan from NC said:


> Sad to say but try as I might, I'm just not drawn to KP these days. I'm hanging in there hoping that more will come back and participate. There are old tried and true KPrs who no longer do much if any posting. I used to check in 2-3 times a day, but now it seems as if once a day is enough.
> 
> I think the new format chased a lot away right in the beginning and they haven't ventured back. I wonder if there is a way of reaching out to them to try again?


I'm a very minor participant that has further drifted away. I don't like the new format and it's taken me a long time to find my way around. Like you, there seems to be fewer interesting conversations to join in. Used to check in several times a day but don't any longer. What passes for a daily digest drives me crazy. When at home and using my PC, I skip the digest all together and go directly to the website where I can see more of what's going on.

This new format is supposed to appeal to younger folks who are into Facebook and other social media. I'm not, so maybe that's why I'm so unimpressed.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> The sense of community is gone. No more talking over the back fence it seems.
> 
> I miss seeing the latest pictures. And not just the pictures posted in pictures. All of them from the different sections I am subscribed to.
> 
> Somewhat used to it, but sadly is easy not to check it out. Especially when I get the “access denied” error just about daily. Once that shows up I am usually not able to access kp for the rest if the day and sometimes into the next day. Yes, admin knows.


I'm disgusted with the "access denied" thing too. Thought it was just me, glad it's not. Strange, this only happens when I'm using my phone, not when using the PC.


----------



## bepcampbell1 (9 mo ago)

I rarely post on here any more as I find it difficult to maneuver through this site. I don't even look at most posts and am thinking of leaving it. The old system was so much better, more interesting and more easily accessed.


----------



## Redhatchris (Apr 21, 2012)

Stellanator said:


> Is it just me or is the participation in Knitting Paradise very lukewarm? When I had access a year ago, it seemed as though there were a lot more posts. Some days it's hardly worth logging on


I just am not warming up to new format. Will keep trying.


----------



## nitnana (Feb 3, 2013)

I have posted - few replies. I have noticed that some 'popular' folks used to get pages of replies (50 or more) now are lucky to get 5! This topic has over 60 already, which is great! I, too, check every morning - once - and don't usually go back all day. Not like the old days! 😞Sorry - !


----------



## marinda (Nov 9, 2015)

Have to agree with knittingNut. I am in the same boat. Not so much the new format but I also think there is a heck of a lot new section added. Whish there was a section with all that's been posted in there. I for one loved to scroll through everything. Came across quite a few things I did not know that way. Love to "discover".


----------



## Ellebelle (Oct 11, 2017)

jaysclark said:


> the FB groups for machine knitting are very active. FB is easy to use and responses to questions asked are very quick. Easy to post photos with your question. I imagine the FB handknitting groups are very active as well


That FB is easy to use is a matter of perspective. For me, FB is a nightmare compared to this new knitting paradise format, which I have mostly figured out and have come to enjoy.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

I do not like the new format one little bit. When it ain't broke, don't fix it!


----------



## Ellebelle (Oct 11, 2017)

rujam said:


> I do not like the new format one little bit. When it ain't broke, don't fix it!


That's just it. Knitting Paradise WAS broke. After the Hack Attack, KP spent more than two years without being able to allow new members to join. Many long time members were shut out for that time. More often than not, I was asked to prove I wasn't a robot in order to make a post, reply to a post or post a picture.

I for one, find this new format to be much more versatile. For example, it's much easier to include a picture into a post. Doesn't anyone remember the arduous two step process of attaching pics? Or ...having to use code to *bold*, underline or _italisize_ text? Or ...when using the [back out] key to leave a post, it backed you out pretty much one character at a time.

I grant you, this new format seems a bit complicated at first, but with a little perseverence, I think anyone can find their way around.


----------



## RNLinda (Dec 14, 2012)

I read it a lot less with the new format. I can navigate it, but it takes more time to do and just don't want to take the time. I used to read it first time in the morning, now I don't and may not read it all some days. The new format just does not appeal to me at all. I don't have the time to navigate through it and find I don't really miss it all that much.


----------



## bormimar (9 mo ago)

Reading KP is how I escape all the mayhem in the outside world. I've gotten comfortable with this new KP and escape here almost every morning with my first cup of coffee for the day 🌞


----------



## OmaForFour (Oct 29, 2013)

Stellanator said:


> Is it just me or is the participation in Knitting Paradise very lukewarm? When I had access a year ago, it seemed as though there were a lot more posts. Some days it's hardly worth logging on


I agree with you! Also, the Digest email I get each morning has the SAME items for days!, and only a few. AND when I click on new (top right) There a lOT of stuff in there that is non-knitting related, political and uninteresting. If this doesn't change soon I will be quitting KP!


----------



## JudithKnits (Sep 28, 2017)

I have read through all the replies to this post, hoping it would help me clarify why I no longer spend time every morning with KP and a cup of tea, going through the new posts. It took a while to figure out how to find new posts--especially when the "New" bubble kept taking me to the same old things. I tried the "hamburger" which does not consistently mark messages as "read" after you have opened them and read them. The "recommended reading" is useless.

I do not have a Facebook account, so the smiley faces and thumbs up to some of my comments seem juvenile. I find myself coming to Knitting Paradise less frequently, posting less and less, and originating far fewer topics. 

I recognize that the previous version was held together by bubble gum and duct tape, so we cannot go back. I just am not motivated to engage as much with this new iteration.


----------



## Susan from NC (Jan 23, 2013)

chickkie said:


> Just coming in to read KP is not enough. New posts have to be made to keep things interesting. If everyone that reads KP posted often there would be a lot to read.


I make a conscious effort to post, comment, reply to as many threads as I can for that very reason. Some days though there isn't enough content for me to do that. I go to pictures and try and comment there and even to the gallery. I notice on the gallery that pictures are posted but have little if any descriptions and when I comment, it does not lead to any further posts.
I guess we all have to try to be more active?


----------



## Ellebelle (Oct 11, 2017)

JudithKnits said:


> I have read through all the replies to this post, hoping it would help me clarify why I no longer spend time every morning with KP and a cup of tea, going through the new posts. It took a while to figure out how to find new posts--especially when the "New" bubble kept taking me to the same old things. I tried the "hamburger" which does not consistently mark messages as "read" after you have opened them and read them. The "recommended reading" is useless.
> 
> I do not have a Facebook account, so the smiley faces and thumbs up to some of my comments seem juvenile. I find myself coming to Knitting Paradise less frequently, posting less and less, and originating far fewer topics.
> 
> I recognize that the previous version was held together by bubble gum and duct tape, so we cannot go back. I just am not motivated to engage as much with this new iteration.


If you go directly to "Latest Topics" (by clicking on the 5 horizontal bars and then scrolling down past your Followed Forums ... to Latest Topics, you will see the newest topics in descending chronological order. I avoid the "new" bubble and "recommend reading" for the same reason.

As for "thumbs up" and "likes", you may choose to use them .... or not. I still like to comment with my own words, but will occasionally use a "like". I seem to recall many people asking for them on the old KP ... when they were not available.

As an aside, and I think I'll mention this elsewhere .... I do not bother looking at indivdual Forums and so and so un-followed all of them. (They are all still there, but just a little further down. Now, Latest Topics is at the top of my Fourms list (after clicking on the five horizontal bars). Also having un-followed all those forums, the number of alerts I receive has been streamlined .... and I am alerted only to replies to threads that I am following and/or have commented on etc...


----------



## carrottop71 (Jul 17, 2011)

Stellanator said:


> Is it just me or is the participation in Knitting Paradise very lukewarm? When I had access a year ago, it seemed as though there were a lot more posts. Some days it's hardly worth logging on


I know why I don't do much. It's because I have to scroll past all the verse of the day or political stuff first to finally get to something to do with knitting. There's hardly any photos of people work either.


----------



## Ellebelle (Oct 11, 2017)

carrottop71 said:


> I know why I don't do much. It's because I have to scroll past all the verse of the day or political stuff first to finally get to something to do with knitting. There's hardly any photos of people work either.


You can hide those subjects. Go to your preferences (by clicking on your avatar, and then Account Settings). If you scroll down a bit you'll see a list of forums that if you check them, will be completely hidden from view on your device. Make sure you save your changes.


----------



## Multistitchual (Nov 27, 2013)

Wish we could designate our "top posts" according to our own interests. Seems "top posts" here are the number of responses someone gets.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Londonlady said:


> What I have noticed when I receive my Daily Digest email is that many of the topics are the same ones time and time again so I take very little notice of that and click on the NEW tab at top of page and then onto Forums to catch up on the new stuff.


The Daily Digest, for the most part, needs redesigning. It recycles dated posts and I mostly get pictures. That is my only gripe about this site.


----------



## JodieBlonde (Apr 19, 2015)

Stellanator said:


> Is it just me or is the participation in Knitting Paradise very lukewarm? When I had access a year ago, it seemed as though there were a lot more posts. Some days it's hardly worth logging on


the joy has gone out of this site for me. Now it just seems like a lot of ad junk and retail sites


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

JodieBlonde said:


> the joy has gone out of this site for me. Now it just seems like a lot of ad junk and retail sites


if you download AdBlock Plus you will not see the advertising or retail sites


----------



## Ellebelle (Oct 11, 2017)

JodieBlonde said:


> the joy has gone out of this site for me. Now it just seems like a lot of ad junk and retail sites


retail sites? If it is the ads you are talking about, an adblocker should help eliminate those.


----------



## Mireillebc (Apr 7, 2013)

Stellanator said:


> Is it just me or is the participation in Knitting Paradise very lukewarm? When I had access a year ago, it seemed as though there were a lot more posts. Some days it's hardly worth logging on


Vacation?


----------



## Ellebelle (Oct 11, 2017)

Stellanator said:


> Is it just me or is the participation in Knitting Paradise very lukewarm? When I had access a year ago, it seemed as though there were a lot more posts. Some days it's hardly worth logging on


I'm finding plenty to look at. Plenty of posting going on .... and then there's the Gallery and Showcase ... and even the resurrection of old posts by virtue of new comments ..... all are interesting. Just clicking around is becoming more satisfying as I get familiar with the site ...and as I learn all the ways in which to navigate it.


----------



## mamakaren (Aug 9, 2018)

sandie r. said:


> … However I do have a question. My granddaughter is having a boy and since she and her hubby went to Cornell and asked if I can make a sweater with the letter on it. It’s going to be a cardigan but I don’t have a medium size. I will need the row count and I think I’ll make a size 2 . If you have any suggestion my email address is (deleted by monitor) USE CONVERSATIONS
> thank you I. Advance


I posted a Ravelry link with alphabets on another of your posts. (Kippah)


----------



## gvmama53 (Oct 18, 2014)

Stellanator said:


> Is it just me or is the participation in Knitting Paradise very lukewarm? When I had access a year ago, it seemed as though there were a lot more posts. Some days it's hardly worth logging on


No, it's not just you. I used to spend upwards of an hour every morning on KP. Now it's too difficult to find what I want, so I usually check it every week or so. It's just not as good as it used to be.


----------



## barbara97801 (Feb 20, 2011)

Stellanator said:


> Is it just me or is the participation in Knitting Paradise very lukewarm? When I had access a year ago, it seemed as though there were a lot more posts. Some days it's hardly worth logging on


I have to wonder if it isn't the new format? I know I don't cruise as much as I used to because this format is hard to get used to.


----------



## bokemom (Mar 16, 2017)

Celt Knitter said:


> Several reasons perhaps....it is usually less busy in the northern hemisphere because it is summertime.
> The world is in a turmoil with so many frightening situations, rising food and energy prices, economies, political situations, climate change.....there are terrible floods in parts of Australia.
> 
> Some of us are finding it easier to look just at the things we are interested in, so we don't need to spend so much time on it. Admin is busy shifting posts into the appropriate categories so you don't have to scroll through so much to get to what you are interested in. If you click on the 5 bars beside your avatar, you will see your followed forums.
> Some have been intimidated by the new format but most are getting to grips with it. I think it will pick up with cooler weather.


I think admin may be doing a little too good of a job separating the posts. I used to like that you could stumble upon things you weren't even thinking about before. I've always appreciated the separation of opinion chitchat and creative posts. But now you have to click on every subject, everyday. I always feel like I'm missing everything. I see pictures at the top i haven't seen, topics in the daily email that I haven't seen. I keep stopping by most days, but it's not the same.


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

KnittingNut said:


> I loved to read KP in the morning with my coffee, kind of a newspaper start to my day. I've found that I've lost my KP enthusiasm since the new format. I don't have any problems with the format per se or navigating through it, but there is just something about all of the content that is like walking through jello. I can't really figure it out why this has occurred for me. I don't go to KP in the morning like I used to but seem to save it to I have time to read - ultimately forgetting to read at all that day. I don't know...if I have to put so much effort into getting through the posts my interest wanes. I'll keep trying. Sorry.


I feel much the same way. I go on once in a while and I think I become bored with it. It is not that I dislike it. I loose interest And just go in to other things.


----------



## Curmudgeon (Dec 4, 2017)

I used to be addicted, visiting the site several times throughout the day. Not addicted anymore. 
Navigation is not a problem - I just don't like the new layout. 
And a "like," or a "thumbs up" emoji is about as insulting as writing TY instead of thank-you. How much effort or time does it take to say "Thanks, I like that!"
Why bother to post pictures and/or comments when you have to go thru a maze to follow various threads. Haven't decided if I'll post pics of my 3 current WIP projects. 
My access to the www is thru my phone. I don't find it friendly.


----------



## gakernil (Aug 30, 2013)

dunnville89 said:


> Hi to all, I haven't posted much or even commented as much since the new format was introduced. It isn't that I don't like the setup, I think I just need to become more familiar with it. I have also been very busy lately, a lot of funerals and a lot of knitting gifts for people who make requests. I have also been trying to get my entries ready for the County Fair, due the end of this month. Maybe things will settle soon.


I personally do not like the digest, I would rather go straight to the main page and scan and choose what I want to read. many times I see the digest and just delete. miss scanning the topics


----------



## a.ledge (Jun 28, 2018)

It’s the new format. It was easier to read what you were interested in. Now you click on a topic and find it was from a week or a month ago.


----------



## janec1128 (Apr 15, 2019)

I don't like the new format. I am very computer saavy, but it doesn't flow for me. I would suspect that the new format never went through testing with any of the intended audience, and that's why it's not nearly as robust a site as it was. What a shame.


----------



## mamakaren (Aug 9, 2018)

bokemom said:


> I think admin may be doing a little too good of a job separating the posts. I used to like that you could stumble upon things you weren't even thinking about before. I've always appreciated the separation of opinion chitchat and creative posts. But now you have to click on every subject, everyday. I always feel like I'm missing everything. I see pictures at the top i haven't seen, topics in the daily email that I haven't seen. I keep stopping by most days, but it's not the same.


When I click on the banner (two pink knitted hearts at the top) I get a mishmash of all the forums I haven’t excluded. Sometimes that’s the way I like it. Sometimes I click latest topics. Sometimes I go in to the individual forums and click topics. By mixing it up it stays interesting.


Curmudgeon said:


> I used to be addicted, visiting the site several times throughout the day. Not addicted anymore.
> Navigation is not a problem - I just don't like the new layout.
> And a "like," or a "thumbs up" emoji is about as insulting as writing TY instead of thank-you. How much effort or time does it take to say "Thanks, I like that!"
> Why bother to post pictures and/or comments when you have to go thru a maze to follow various threads. Haven't decided if I'll post pics of my 3 current WIP projects.
> My access to the www is thru my phone. I don't find it friendly.


I really like the thumbs up/like option. There’s nothing as boring as a five page topic that consisted of posts saying “so pretty” and variations. Yet I kept reading hoping for some actual information.


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

Glad you posted tis. I was thinking the same thing. Though I am getting used to new site I do find it a little cold and distant.


----------



## ggmomliz (Jan 31, 2016)

gakernil said:


> I personally do not like the digest, I would rather go straight to the main page and scan and choose what I want to read. many times I see the digest and just delete. miss scanning the topics


I tried to discontinue receiving the digest, so now I get 2, twice a day. All useless and deleted without opening.


----------



## ggmomliz (Jan 31, 2016)

a.ledge said:


> It’s the new format. It was easier to read what you were interested in. Now you click on a topic and find it was from a week or a month ago.


Sometimes from years ago.


----------



## TMasem (9 mo ago)

Londonlady said:


> What I have noticed when I receive my Daily Digest email is that many of the topics are the same ones time and time again so I take very little notice of that and click on the NEW tab at top of page and then onto Forums to catch up on the new stuff.


That's what I do as well.


----------



## Prism99 (Apr 14, 2015)

OmaForFour said:


> I agree with you! Also, the Digest email I get each morning has the SAME items for days!, and only a few. AND when I click on new (top right) There a lOT of stuff in there that is non-knitting related, political and uninteresting. If this doesn't change soon I will be quitting KP!


If you are at all like me, you should not be clicking on “new”. Instead, you should click on the 5 lines to the left of your avatar, scroll down below the top grouping of your favorite forums, and click on “Latest Topics and Media”. This is the closest to the old format as Mike (admin) could get and it’s pretty darn close.


----------



## TMasem (9 mo ago)

robyn_knits said:


> Very disappointed in new format. Time to revive the old one.


Admins have stated that isn't going to happen.


----------



## barbgaze33 (7 mo ago)

I used to go straight to the pictures but I don't like the new formatt.


----------



## Londonlady (Aug 22, 2017)

JoyceinNC said:


> I'm disgusted with the "access denied" thing too. Thought it was just me, glad it's not. Strange, this only happens when I'm using my phone, not when using the PC.


When we were on the old format I started having trouble from the beginning of February in accessing KP, prior to that everything was okay. If I clicked on KP in Bookmarks on my computer it would tell me 'site cannot be reached' so I turned off my VPN thinking that would help and then I would get the 'access denied' page and this went on until we started to receive the new KP. Since the change I have been receiving the KP digest in my email box and able to get on the KP website but only if my VPN is switched off.


----------



## Grammy Toni (Apr 30, 2011)

I would venture to say that most of us were happy with the original format. I know that makes me seem old and stogey, maybe I am, but why mess with what was an enjoyable space for us. We liked seeing familiar names; seeing the regulars who posted their lovely creations or their stories of problems, joys, births, deaths, etc. without having to navigate back and forth. Yes, the new format has pretty graphics, but... Yep, miss the former format.


----------



## tygger428 (Sep 14, 2015)

I didn’t use KP often prior to the format change. Sometimes database changes are for the best. At work we NEED a new database, the current one dates back to the late 1980s & does not allow us to modify it to accommodate to the changes we need it to handle. 

we have a separate database for images, when they updated it, it failed to carry over all our notes, etc on the prior images which really annoyed most of us, forcing us to redo a bunch of research and update the notes on the new copies on the images. 😡


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Stellanator said:


> Is it just me or is the participation in Knitting Paradise very lukewarm? When I had access a year ago, it seemed as though there were a lot more posts. Some days it's hardly worth logging on


Too much time to use.


----------



## crafty4231 (May 12, 2012)

Stellanator said:


> Is it just me or is the participation in Knitting Paradise very lukewarm? When I had access a year ago, it seemed as though there were a lot more posts. Some days it's hardly worth logging on


I can't figure out how to use this new version of KP. I don't know how yo post and read . Occasionally I figure something out.


----------



## PatriciaDF (Jan 29, 2011)

chickkie said:


> I am glad I’m not the only one. I really don’t like the colours or the bold texting


Same here! The white background color irritates my bad eyes. It’s a struggle for me to read and I just am losing interest!


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

damemary said:


> Too much time to use.


Hey! I miss you in this format. Hope you are managing otherwise and well.


----------



## bgjcd (Mar 29, 2012)

Part of it is the new format, but I blame most of this on my self. I haven't been devoting as much time to it. I rarely posted my own work, but eagerly enjoyed everyone else 's!


----------



## fgould (Jun 5, 2011)

Celt Knitter said:


> Several reasons perhaps....it is usually less busy in the northern hemisphere because it is summertime.
> The world is in a turmoil with so many frightening situations, rising food and energy prices, economies, political situations, climate change.....there are terrible floods in parts of Australia.
> 
> Some of us are finding it easier to look just at the things we are interested in, so we don't need to spend so much time on it. Admin is busy shifting posts into the appropriate categories so you don't have to scroll through so much to get to what you are interested in. If you click on the 5 bars beside your avatar, you will see your followed forums.
> Some have been intimidated by the new format but most are getting to grips with it. I think it will pick up with cooler weather.





Stellanator said:


> Is it just me or is the participation in Knitting Paradise very lukewarm? When I had access a year ago, it seemed as though there were a lot more posts. Some days it's hardly worth logging on



I used to enjoy reading Knitting Paradise everyday and even copied a lot of patterns. The new format doesn't interest me I now check it about once a week and don't care if I miss it.. Even the daily email doesn't interest me. I think they are going to lose a lot more members.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Ellebelle said:


> That's just it. Knitting Paradise WAS broke. After the Hack Attack, KP spent more than two years without being able to allow new members to join. Many long time members were shut out for that time. More often than not, I was asked to prove I wasn't a robot in order to make a post, reply to a post or post a picture.
> 
> I for one, find this new format to be much more versatile. For example, it's much easier to include a picture into a post. Doesn't anyone remember the arduous two step process of attaching pics? Or ...having to use code to *bold*, underline or _italisize_ text? Or ...when using the [back out] key to leave a post, it backed you out pretty much one character at a time.
> 
> I grant you, this new format seems a bit complicated at first, but with a little perseverence, I think anyone can find their way around.


Better yet, it’s now possible to attach ten photos at a time!!! No more one-by-one!!! 🤩 👍


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> The Daily Digest, for the most part, needs redesigning. It recycles dated posts and I mostly get pictures. That is my only gripe about this site.


Have you noticed the Feedback button on the bottom of that (damnably useless) daily email? Since a completely different company owns and runs it, complaints about it would be best given through that button than on here.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Mireillebc said:


> Vacation?


It happens every summer and over every Christmas/New/Year’s period. Nothing new.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Curmudgeon said:


> I used to be addicted, visiting the site several times throughout the day. Not addicted anymore.
> Navigation is not a problem - I just don't like the new layout.
> And a "like," or a "thumbs up" emoji is about as insulting as writing TY instead of thank-you. How much effort or time does it take to say "Thanks, I like that!"
> Why bother to post pictures and/or comments when you have to go thru a maze to follow various threads. Haven't decided if I'll post pics of my 3 current WIP projects.
> My access to the www is thru my phone. I don't find it friendly.


It’s close to three years that I only use my smartphone to go online. My computer isn’t even plugged in. No problem.


----------



## Kimbo58 (Jul 11, 2015)

Lilyan said:


> Thank you MMWRay for trying.
> My main problem is not with our new site, but with what is happening around us. It is difficult for me to find the same joy and relief I once did in reading KP due to the overwhelming nature of watching the world as I know it, slowly disintegrate.
> Between the realities of climate change, the expanding Russian threat I am sure others are feeling many of these events that we have little control over, whether subconsciously or not, and may simply not feel up to posting much.


That pretty much explains me too. Life is just getting too hard...


----------



## tygger428 (Sep 14, 2015)

Jessica-Jean said:


> It’s close to three years that I only use my smartphone to go online. My computer isn’t even plugged in. No problem.


For a while I couldn’t even FIND my PC laptop, had no idea where it had been put. It has since been found but still I don’t use it. LOL

Haven’t used it in quite a while. Use my iPadPro most of the time to be online. Use my iPhoneX when not home to be online.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

marinda said:


> Have to agree with knittingNut. I am in the same boat. Not so much the new format but I also think there is a heck of a lot new section added. Whish there was a section with all that's been posted in there. I for one loved to scroll through everything. Came across quite a few things I did not know that way. Love to "discover".


There aren’t many newly added sections. It just seems that way. If there are sections that don’t interest you, you can delete them from your view. How?
➡ Your avatar (or letter, if you haven’t added an avatar).
➡ Scroll down to Preferences.
➡ Scroll down to Hide Forum Sections.
➡ Tick off the sections you don’t want to see listed in your followed forums. 
➡ DON’T FORGET TO SCROLL DOWN TO *SAVE!*


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

rujam said:


> I do not like the new format one little bit. When it ain't broke, don't fix it!


Had it not been very broken, it wouldn’t have been sold.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

OmaForFour said:


> I agree with you! Also, the Digest email I get each morning has the SAME items for days!, and only a few. AND when I click on new (top right) There a lOT of stuff in there that is non-knitting related, political and uninteresting. If this doesn't change soon I will be quitting KP!


Have you tried:
Clicking on the five horizontal bars (aka: hamburger), and scrolling down to: *Latest Topics & Media❓*


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

JudithKnits said:


> I have read through all the replies to this post, hoping it would help me clarify why I no longer spend time every morning with KP and a cup of tea, going through the new posts. It took a while to figure out how to find new posts--especially when the "New" bubble kept taking me to the same old things. I tried the "hamburger" which does not consistently mark messages as "read" after you have opened them and read them. The "recommended reading" is useless.
> 
> I do not have a Facebook account, so the smiley faces and thumbs up to some of my comments seem juvenile. I find myself coming to Knitting Paradise less frequently, posting less and less, and originating far fewer topics.
> 
> I recognize that the previous version was held together by bubble gum and duct tape, so we cannot go back. I just am not motivated to engage as much with this new iteration.


Your input will be missed. 😢


----------



## eneira12 (Dec 18, 2013)

I agree. My response is lukewarm to cool. The new format is a problem for me. And why on earth are we not getting responses to our responses not getting sent to our email address? I'm about to seek another daily.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

bokemom said:


> I think admin may be doing a little too good of a job separating the posts. I used to like that you could stumble upon things you weren't even thinking about before. I've always appreciated the separation of opinion chitchat and creative posts. But now you have to click on every subject, everyday. I always feel like I'm missing everything. I see pictures at the top i haven't seen, topics in the daily email that I haven't seen. I keep stopping by most days, but it's not the same.


Unless the individual who uploads a photo to Gallery and/or Showcase adds information about the photo, it’s not there. AND not everyone bothers also making a topic about the item.

I can’t say I love the way this works, but it’s still better than zero KP at all. Same gang, with new arrivals and the return of those who had been locked out through no fault of their own. New clubhouse. If a few ninety year olds and at least one centenarian have managed to continue using KP, it cannot be impossible for younger folk.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

janec1128 said:


> I don't like the new format. I am very computer saavy, but it doesn't flow for me. I would suspect that the new format never went through testing with any of the intended audience, and that's why it's not nearly as robust a site as it was. What a shame.


I can’t say how (or even _if_) it was tested prior to March, but a dozen or more of us had volunteered to test it during the last half of March and the beginning of April.
The original KP system was anything _but_ robust!! The ‘choice’ was cease to exist, or switch to this. I’m glad it’s still ongoing!


----------



## tygger428 (Sep 14, 2015)

I remember the first computer I ever saw or used (7th grade). The keys went KATCHUNK when you typed on it. It would punch holes into a yellow paper “tape”. You would then take the paper tape/strip & put into a reading “device“ & it would run the BASIC program you had created on it. If I can figure out KP, I would think just about anyone could.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Roses and cats said:


> Glad you posted tis. I was thinking the same thing. Though I am getting used to new site I do find it a little cold and distant.


If a virtual hug makes it seem warmer and nearer, I offer a big hug 🤗


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

ggmomliz said:


> I tried to discontinue receiving the digest, so now I get 2, twice a day. All useless and deleted without opening.


Have you tried clicking on the unsubscribe button near the bottom of the email?


----------



## mweiss47 (Dec 22, 2012)

Stellanator said:


> Is it just me or is the participation in Knitting Paradise very lukewarm? When I had access a year ago, it seemed as though there were a lot more posts. Some days it's hardly worth logging on


I agree - I think it's the format - I used to read everything, but now often just delete!!...disappointing!


----------



## tygger428 (Sep 14, 2015)

ggmomliz said:


> I tried to discontinue receiving the digest, so now I get 2, twice a day. All useless and deleted without opening.


I just delete the digest emails since I come to KP directly anyway so don’t need the digest emails. KP is on an open Safari tab on both my iPhone & iPad so it is easy for me to find. I will see if I can successfully unsubscribe from the digest emails or not


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

ggmomliz said:


> Sometimes from years ago.


THAT is because someone - never noticing the date of the topic’s creation - had replied to an ancient topic seen in the (distracting and useless) Recommended Reading.


----------



## rosemarya (May 25, 2013)

I am having a difficult time! It's not the format but the background color. The yellowy cream color was much easier on my eyes. After a few minutes, my eyes start to hurt and the longer I'm on the worse my headache becomes.


----------



## dabney (Jan 26, 2011)

Stellanator said:


> Is it just me or is the participation in Knitting Paradise very lukewarm? When I had access a year ago, it seemed as though there were a lot more posts. Some days it's hardly worth logging on


I'm here, but not knitting much because of age and neuropathy. Can anyone help?
I check guidelines and am not interested in baby or cauldrons, but do look....


----------



## tygger428 (Sep 14, 2015)

Jessica-Jean said:


> THAT is because someone - never noticing the date of the topic’s creation - had replied to an ancient topic seen in the (distracting and useless) Recommended Reading.


It’s called zombie posting (responding to a really old post)


----------



## geekiemom (Sep 13, 2018)

Stellanator said:


> Is it just me or is the participation in Knitting Paradise very lukewarm? When I had access a year ago, it seemed as though there were a lot more posts. Some days it's hardly worth logging on


I find the new format too time consuming compared to the old format. That's pretty much driven me off this platform. The old way of doing digests was so much more time efficient. I miss the daily digests of the old format.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Grammy Toni said:


> I would venture to say that most of us were happy with the original format. I know that makes me seem old and stogey, maybe I am, but why mess with what was an enjoyable space for us. We liked seeing familiar names; seeing the regulars who posted their lovely creations or their stories of problems, joys, births, deaths, etc. without having to navigate back and forth. Yes, the new format has pretty graphics, but... Yep, miss the former format.


The regulars are still here. They’re still posting plenty of lovely creations. 

Yes, some are gone. Sadly, there’s no internet protocol to deal with the accounts of the deceased. Given the more senior age-range of KPers, and the way Covid-19 decimated that population, there are probably MANY who’ll never return.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

PatriciaDF said:


> Same here! The white background color irritates my bad eyes. It’s a struggle for me to read and I just am losing interest!


Have you tried Dark Mode? My eyes prefer it.
To change to it:
➡ Click on the kabob (three vertical dots) to the right of your avatar. 
➡ Scroll down to the bottom of that menu, and click on Dark mode.


----------



## Ellebelle (Oct 11, 2017)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I can’t say how (or even _if_) it was tested prior to March, but a dozen or more of us had volunteered to test it during the last half of March and the beginning of April.
> The original KP system was anything _but_ robust!! The ‘choice’ was cease to exist, or switch to this. I’m glad it’s still ongoing!


Amen 🙃 💗


----------



## Ellebelle (Oct 11, 2017)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Have you tried Dark Mode? My eyes prefer it.
> To change to it:
> ➡ Click on the kabob (three vertical dots) to the right of your avatar.
> ➡ Scroll down to the bottom of that menu, and click on Dark mode.


When KP first switched over, I switched back and forth form dark to light and light to dark. I've determined that the Dark Mode is easiest on my eyes.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

geekiemom said:


> I find the new format too time consuming compared to the old format. That's pretty much driven me off this platform. The old way of doing digests was so much more time efficient. I miss the daily digests of the old format.


I hated them, because most of the topics were a day or more older. I unsubscribed from it within weeks of joining.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

tygger428 said:


> It’s called zombie posting (responding to a really old post)


Ah! I didn’t know there was a name for it. Thank you. 🙏


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

tygger428 said:


> For a while I couldn’t even FIND my PC laptop, had no idea where it had been put. It has since been found but still I don’t use it. LOL
> 
> Haven’t used it in quite a while. Use my iPadPro most of the time to be online. Use my iPhoneX when not home to be online.


I actually know where my laptop is, but not its cord. 🙃


----------



## tygger428 (Sep 14, 2015)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Ah! I didn’t know there was a name for it. Thank you. 🙏


Ravelry tends to archive & lock threads that get zombied


----------



## Ellebelle (Oct 11, 2017)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I hated them, because most of the topics were a day or more older. I unsubscribed from it within weeks of joining.


I'm with you. I don't bother with emails or digests at all. In fact this was discussed way back in 2017 when I first signed up .... and you had posted that you did away with the digest and email notifications and simply hopped in and out of KP throughout the day (which is what I've been doing ever since). You can even stay logged on. In fact, the only time I have ever logged out of KP was when we were asked to during the switchover to the new format.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

eneira12 said:


> I agree. My response is lukewarm to cool. The new format is a problem for me. And why on earth are we not getting responses to our responses not getting sent to our email address? I'm about to seek another daily.


Have you ticked off the appropriate boxes in your account? There are two places.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

tygger428 said:


> Ravelry tends to archive & lock threads that get zombied


Maybe someone could suggest that tactic to Admin?


----------



## colleenmay (Apr 5, 2012)

I used to spend hours each morning on KP. Now I check it out once a week for maybe 20 minutes. I really miss the pictures of everyone's posts. And we used to be able to see the posts that were new each day. Now, if you go to NEW, you get posts that were started months ago, but someone just posted on them. I don't want to see that. I just find this new format is not to my liking. I will still check in once in a while, but not like I used to. And, no, I have not posted in a long while.


----------



## Ellebelle (Oct 11, 2017)

colleenmay said:


> I used to spend hours each morning on KP. Now I check it out once a week for maybe 20 minutes. I really miss the pictures of everyone's posts. And we used to be able to see the posts that were new each day. Now, if you go to NEW, you get posts that were started months ago, but someone just posted on them. I don't want to see that. I just find this new format is not to my liking. I will still check in once in a while, but not like I used to. And, no, I have not posted in a long while.


If you click on "Latest Topics" instead of "New" or Recommended Reading", you will see postings that are truly new .... chronologically in descending order by date/time posted. To get to "Latest Topics" simply click on the five horizontal bars (in the top right hand corner of your screen - to the left of your avatar); then scroll down past your Followed Forums until you get to "Latest Topics".

To see pictures of what people are posting you can see them by clicking on the banner which takes you to the Home Page (Recommended Reading). The posts are a mishmash of 'new topics' and 'old topics with new comments', but you can scroll down the page and browse the pictures (of which there is a thumbnail on the right hand side of the posting) with relative ease. You can also view what people are posting in the Gallery and in Showcase.


----------



## Ettenna (May 3, 2013)

For me it is because it is summer-I’m outside not knitting or on KP


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

I think a lot of people are on vacation or spending more time with their families during the summer (northern hemisphere). In my opinion, and I very well could be wrong, when summer is over we'll see more folks. I see there's already 8 pages of comments on this thread, so somebody is active!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Ettenna said:


> For me it is because it is summer-I’m outside not knitting or on KP


Enjoy it while it lasts! It’s always too brief.


----------



## targa416 (Mar 26, 2017)

gakernil said:


> I personally do not like the digest, I would rather go straight to the main page and scan and choose what I want to read. many times I see the digest and just delete. miss scanning the topics


I haven’t seen the digest on this new site, probably because I had years ago stopped using it on the old site. Yes, I know, many members relied on it, but I found out it was better to just visit the site and look at newest topics. To those who don’t like the “new” digest, maybe try to ignore it and go to the site instead and try to navigate around? True, it isn’t the same as before, and it is extremely unlikely anyones “wish” to go back to the old will be fulfilled. I had stayed away from the new site for a few months for various reasons (stated above) and find it totally different, so I just come on for a few minutes now and again. I do think I will eventually get the hang of it. There’s only one way — if you want to use KP — and that is to try. Just remember, you can’t break anything, and by jumping around the site, you’ll become more familiar with it.


----------



## targa416 (Mar 26, 2017)

dabney said:


> I'm here, but not knitting much because of age and neuropathy. Can anyone help?
> I check guidelines and am not interested in baby or cauldrons, but do look....


I think you would receive more responses if you posted a new topic about your issue under chit chat. I hope someone can help!


----------



## Londonlady (Aug 22, 2017)

eneira12 said:


> I agree. My response is lukewarm to cool. The new format is a problem for me. And why on earth are we not getting responses to our responses not getting sent to our email address? I'm about to seek another daily.


When you post on a Topic to get responses sent to your email address you must first post your reply then go to the top of the page and click on Follow and then click 'receive email notifications'. This is something we didn't have to do on the old format. I also didn't realise that this had to be done when I first came onto the new website.


----------



## tygger428 (Sep 14, 2015)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Maybe someone could suggest that tactic to Admin?


I wish they would also let us put a specific thread on ignore. This would cut down on how many posts get reported for being abusive, off topic, wrong forum etc. it would lessen admin workload so would be in their best interest to at least consider


----------



## Ellebelle (Oct 11, 2017)

Londonlady said:


> When you post on a Topic to get responses sent to your email address you must first post your reply then go to the top of the page and click on Follow and then click 'receive email notifications'. This is something we didn't have to do on the old format. I also didn't realise that this had to be done when I first came onto the new website.


You set yourself up beforehand to receive email notifications ... By commenting on a post your will automatically be following that topic thread and if you had set yourself up to recieve email notifications, you will.


----------



## Ellebelle (Oct 11, 2017)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Enjoy it while it lasts! It’s always too brief.


Ain't that the truth. Just finished stacking fire-wood for next year. Won't be long before we're stoking the wood-stove. YIKES! 

My how Flime Ties ('Tis coctail hour) here in cottage country 🙃 🍷


----------



## Candycounter1 (Mar 28, 2017)

Stellanator said:


> Is it just me or is the participation in Knitting Paradise very lukewarm? When I had access a year ago, it seemed as though there were a lot more posts. Some days it's hardly worth logging on


summer is here

New KP is harder than it used to be, takes longer
Site does not seem user friendly anymore to move.

cannot find buddy list to find friends, anymore👎🏻❗
New site has not become easier to navigate with time, too temperamental- won’t let me post certain items & I can’t fix boo-boo’s easily.

miss the Amy Topics option to look up my own posts.

do not like the alert bubbles of likes & etc
Would prefer to look up My Posts & see what’s there.

very trying to get around here now all in the name of progress…don’t post as much as I used to.

some kp friends have left, sadly they don’t like new format either

t.
😀


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Ellebelle said:


> Ain't that the truth. Just finished stacking fire-wood for next year. Won't be long before we're stoking the wood-stove. YIKES!
> 
> My how *Flime Ties* ('Tis coctail hour) here in cottage country 🙃 🍷


Which brought to mind …

Beeping Sleauty - best listened to without an unswallowed anything in your mouth!! 
Original audio: 




Text to read along: Beeping Sleauty - Lyrics and Music by Backward Story/Spoonerism arranged by mistie_mm


----------



## Ellebelle (Oct 11, 2017)

whoops! ... see below


----------



## Ellebelle (Oct 11, 2017)

Candycounter1 said:


> summer is here
> 
> New KP is harder than it used to be, takes longer
> Site does not seem user friendly anymore to move.
> ...


Yes. The new KP is not the same as the old KP. But it does have its charms. 

Just to give you a little perspective, I am also signed up for Crochetville and Crochet Talk; *neither come close *to the activity and camaraderie of KP (new or old). Many of us have persevered to learn this new site and it really is just as friendly and information packed as it ever was. It's very versatile too. So please don't give up. If you can't figure something out, just ask. There are many who are only too happy to assist.

I don't know about buddies ... but there is a way to see who is following you and who you are following (buddies?) and manage the lists . You can see all your posts by just clicking on your profile and then clicking on posts you've created or your replies; they are all there. This new KP is admittedly different from the old.... but in my humble opinion, is just as good .... better actually.


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

chickkie said:


> Just coming in to read KP is not enough. New posts have to be made to keep things interesting. If everyone that reads KP posted often there would be a lot to read.


I dont actually find it easy to even start a new post now?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Candycounter1 said:


> summer is here
> 
> New KP is harder than it used to be, takes longer
> Site does not seem user friendly anymore to move.
> ...


Your “buddy list” is now who you’re ‘following’. 
To see it:
➡ Click on your avatar. 
➡ Click on My Profile. 
➡ Look along the line below Marketplace Rating; all the way to the right is About. Click on it.
There you can see all the people who were in your Buddy List. What did NOT get transferred was all the notes we had added to each name. Had I known ahead of time, I would have saved my notes - birthdays, real names, contact information, etc.

Looking up your own posts is even easier!
Start by clicking on your avatar, then on My Profile, then on Replies (=My Posts). You’ll find that any topics begun after the changeover won’t be there; they’re in Discussions Created.


----------



## Ellebelle (Oct 11, 2017)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Which brought to mind …
> 
> Beeping Sleauty - best listened to without an unswallowed anything in your mouth!!
> Original audio:
> ...


That was hilarious. Thanks Jessica-Jean ... Gotta play this for the hubster.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Re: Fixing boo-boos
Unlike the original KP, you can now edit past posts forever! No time limit! Though, once it’s been quoted, you cannot change what someone else has quoted. Only that person or admin can.
How?
By clicking on the kabob (three vertical dots) within the post, not next to your avatar. One of the choices is edit. Just remember to scroll down to SAVE.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Ellebelle said:


> That was hilarious. Thanks Jessica-Jean ... Gotta play this for the hubster.


My youngest sister, born in 1961, learned it somewhere, and can recite it with a perfectly straight face, while all around are crying and doubled over in pain from laughter! Her gestures and intonation are what cracks everyone up.


----------



## tygger428 (Sep 14, 2015)

Jessica-Jean said:


> My youngest sister, born in 1961, learned it somewhere, and can recite it with a perfectly straight face, while all around are crying and doubled over in pain from laughter! Her gestures and intonation are what cracks everyone up.


I was also born in 1961


----------



## Ellebelle (Oct 11, 2017)

beanscene said:


> I dont actually find it easy to even start a new post now?


You can create a post very easily .... In "Latest Topics" there is a "Create Post: button right above the heading. In "New" there is a button in the top right corner. Just click on it and go from there.

Replying is even easier .... just hit reply to the post you wish to reply to. If you want to make a general statement, scroll down and write your reply in the box where it says to.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

beanscene said:


> I dont actually find it easy to even start a new post now?


New post or new topic?


----------



## Ellebelle (Oct 11, 2017)

Jessica-Jean said:


> My youngest sister, born in 1961, learned it somewhere, and can recite it with a perfectly straight face, while all around are crying and doubled over in pain from laughter! Her gestures and intonation are what cracks everyone up.


Must have been amazing to see (and hear) her perform the piece.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

tygger428 said:


> I was also born in 1961


Then you’re the age of my youngest baby sister. I was fifteen when she came along.


----------



## Ellebelle (Oct 11, 2017)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Then you’re the age of my youngest baby sister. I was fifteen when she came along.


... and in good company. Barrack Obama and Princess Di were both born in 1961 too.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Ellebelle said:


> Must have been amazing to see (and hear) her perform the piece.


Maybe I can get her to do it again, assuming we ever get the nerve to travel again. Haven’t been away from home even overnight since March 9, 2020. 😢
NYC isn’t that far, but lodging is through the roof, and there’s that pesky border to cross. One never knows from day to day what the regulations will be.


----------



## tygger428 (Sep 14, 2015)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Then you’re the age of my youngest baby sister. I was fifteen when she came along.


There is a more or less even spacing with my siblings. My brother is approximately 3 1/2 years older than me, and I’m approximately 3 1/2 years older than my sister 

my mother was 18 years younger than her only sister & never liked her. She loved her two brothers though, one was only 11 months older than she was


----------



## Ellebelle (Oct 11, 2017)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Maybe I can get her to do it again, assuming we ever get the nerve to travel again. Haven’t been away from home even overnight since March 9, 2020. 😢
> NYC isn’t that far, but lodging is through the roof, and there’s that pesky border to cross. One never knows from day to day what the regulations will be.


I've got you beat .... I've not been anywhere since January 2020. Sigh.


----------



## btong (Dec 12, 2012)

Thank you for pointing this out! This is what I've been looking for, something akin to what the "OLD" Daily Digest used to show: all the latest posts - but they are NOT separated into categories.

I find the "NEW" Daily Digest that is sent to my email box, only shows posts from the "Main" section (referring to the old format term) and is uninspiring… but the "Latest Topics" is QUITE APPEALING in it's variety, especially with the shortcut to view the photos or text of the topic by just hovering your cursor over the underlined subject - without having to leave the page list.

I can now go to "Latest Topics" and click on any post to open it, or just hover over the topic line to peek-in, then if I've opened the link and finished reading it, give it the commands to "go back" to the main list again. Very convenient!

Thanks Ellebelle! You have re-kindled my interested in reading the posts!  

P.S. Sorry, I'm still getting used to this new format! 
This was supposed to include Ellebelle's post I was referring to:

"If you go directly to "Latest Topics" (by clicking on the 5 horizontal bars and then scrolling down past your Followed Forums ... to Latest Topics, you will see the newest topics in descending chronological order. I avoid the "new" bubble and "recommend reading" for the same reason.

As for "thumbs up" and "likes", you may choose to use them .... or not. I still like to comment with my own words, but will occasionally use a "like". I seem to recall many people asking for them on the old KP ... when they were not available.

As an aside, and I think I'll mention this elsewhere .... I do not bother looking at indivdual Forums and so and so un-followed all of them. (They are all still there, but just a little further down. Now, Latest Topics is at the top of my Fourms list (after clicking on the five horizontal bars). Also having un-followed all those forums, the number of alerts I receive has been streamlined .... and I am alerted only to replies to threads that I am following and/or have commented on etc... "


----------



## btong (Dec 12, 2012)

Better now!


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

rosemarya said:


> I am having a difficult time! It's not the format but the background color. The yellowy cream color was much easier on my eyes. After a few minutes, my eyes start to hurt and the longer I'm on the worse my headache becomes.


Me too. I can only do no more than about 15 minutes at a time. 🥴


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Have you tried Dark Mode? My eyes prefer it.
> To change to it:
> ➡ Click on the kabob (three vertical dots) to the right of your avatar.
> ➡ Scroll down to the bottom of that menu, and click on Dark mode.


I tried it. It's even worse.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

I found the best way to get the background colour not glaring was to adjust the brightness on my iPad. I have not noticed that any other site has changed, but this one now has a light grey background.


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> If a virtual hug makes it seem warmer and nearer, I offer a big hug 🤗


Aw, thank you


----------



## btong (Dec 12, 2012)

geekiemom said:


> I find the new format too time consuming compared to the old format. That's pretty much driven me off this platform. The old way of doing digests was so much more time efficient. I miss the daily digests of the old format.


 Use the "Latest Topics and Media" section (as many KPers have mentioned in this post) - it's pretty much like the OLD Daily Digest!

Go to the top of the screen to the "Bullet Pointed List" Icon, then to the bottom of the choice list to find "Latest Topics and Media". Click on that! It'll open the page of the latest posts… pretty much like the old Daily Digests! (But not sorted out into categories). It helped revive my interests in reading the posts again. Good luck!


----------



## SSeger (Jul 14, 2013)

Stellanator said:


> Is it just me or is the participation in Knitting Paradise very lukewarm? When I had access a year ago, it seemed as though there were a lot more posts. Some days it's hardly worth logging on


I only check in once a week now. It is just to hard to find what I want to read and I don't want to read pages and pages to find something.


----------



## sunshine1225 (Jul 30, 2018)

Stellanator said:


> Is it just me or is the participation in Knitting Paradise very lukewarm? When I had access a year ago, it seemed as though there were a lot more posts. Some days it's hardly worth logging on


I can't stand this new format, see very little here, breeze through & don't usually have any response, can't see pictures of what everybody is making, (& marvel over their craftiness/ skill)


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

I have noticed this too, but hope people will venture back and keep trying. I now love the new format.


----------



## maureen0614 (Dec 16, 2012)

Morgan Girl said:


> I think your first 2 sentences say it all!
> 
> And if nobody is chatting over the back fence it doesn't take too long before you don't know what is going on in the neighborhood.
> 
> ...


Well said, Morgan Girl. I agree with you wholeheartedly. I found the adjustment challenging, but KP with my morning coffee has become so integral to giving my day a good start that I persevered and I think things are improving, although they may never return to our old beloved version. I don't contribute original posts, as I tend to knit things within my skill set and so don't need help, and don't post finished objects because I have yet to master the whole adding pics things but I have made a concerted effort to comment on others' posts as I am doing now, because I think this is a wonderful community of women (and a few men?) which will be better if we all participate in some way.
Maureen


----------



## 105427 (Nov 21, 2013)

Valjean said:


> I find the new format confusing,.


Me too. Everytime I want to go to a topic that I read in de e-mail, I get to another topic.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Leny said:


> Me too. Everytime I want to go to a topic that I read in de e-mail, I get to another topic.


Skip the email altogether, and just type in KnittingParadise.com. Or get someone a tad techy to put an icon on your homescreen.


----------



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

Grammy Toni said:


> I would venture to say that most of us were happy with the original format. I know that makes me seem old and stogey, maybe I am, but why mess with what was an enjoyable space for us. We liked seeing familiar names; seeing the regulars who posted their lovely creations or their stories of problems, joys, births, deaths, etc. without having to navigate back and forth. Yes, the new format has pretty graphics, but... Yep, miss the former format.


The feeling of being a member of a family has gone. It does no longer feel as that familiar community. The world has changed, we (the older members) have probably changed too. I do no longer experience the warm community that it used to be. Everything has changed and so has KP.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

amortje said:


> The feeling of being a member of a family has gone. It does no longer feel as that familiar community. The world has changed, we (the older members) have probably changed too. I do no longer experience the warm community that it used to be. Everything has changed and so has KP.


I’m sorry you feel that way. 😢


----------



## AutumnCrocus (Oct 20, 2016)

When I got the digest, I got a list of the various topics and read a lot, picking what posts in each topic I wanted to read. Now, I have to go to the topics bars...and after in-and-out and choosing a couple I just skip a lot of the remaining topics where before I would have opened at least a couple posts. Now, Thanks to Jessica Jean for telling me about the topic bars ...or I would have just given up on the unwieldy list of posts and not read any!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

AutumnCrocus said:


> When I got the digest, I got a list of the various topics and read a lot, picking what posts in each topic I wanted to read. Now, I have to go to the topics bars...and after in-and-out and choosing a couple I just skip a lot of the remaining topics where before I would have opened at least a couple posts. Now, Thanks to Jessica Jean for telling me about the topic bars ...or I would have just given up on the unwieldy list of posts and not read any!


Have you scrolled down - past the forums you’re following - to the Latest Topics and Media??? If not, give it a try! You might prefer it. 😊


----------



## Bernadettebunty (Nov 3, 2012)

I'm following this post with interest as the only things I had been clicking on were the few I found of interest in my digest email. I had no idea where to start to 'find' things - or even if there were any things to 'find'. Thanks to Jessica-Jean I now know that I can click on the top bar and have a mooch through whatever is there. 
Thank you Jessica-Jean <3


----------



## ggmomliz (Jan 31, 2016)

PatriciaDF said:


> Same here! The white background color irritates my bad eyes. It’s a struggle for me to read and I just am losing interest!


Try dark mode, that's all I use. I still have to enlarge every post but at least I can read them.


----------



## Swiss Miss KT (Jan 21, 2013)

Valjean said:


> I find the new format confusing,.


I agree. I liked the main page with titles that I could just click if I wanted to read it. This new form is in my emails and not what I like. Also, never see my machine knitting items anymore.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

Swiss Miss KT said:


> I agree. I liked the main page with titles that I could just click if I wanted to read it. This new form is in my emails and not what I like. Also, never see my machine knitting items anymore.


Check your preferences, you must not have ticked that box or they would show up for you.


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> New post or new topic?


New topic certainly.


Ellebelle said:


> You can create a post very easily .... In "Latest Topics" there is a "Create Post: button right above the heading. In "New" there is a button in the top right corner. Just click on it and go from there.
> 
> Replying is even easier .... just hit reply to the post you wish to reply to. If you want to make a general statement, scroll down and write your reply in the box where it says to.


thanks, I’ll take a look.


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

Valjean said:


> I find the new format confusing,.


I, too, have yet to figure out the new format, so do not come here often


----------



## pamjlee (Mar 11, 2012)

I’d have to say I very rarely even look at KP anymore. I do not care for the new format at all. I’m sure there are plenty of us feeling that way.


----------



## PatriciaDF (Jan 29, 2011)

I don’t have a problem with the new format. I can find my way around okay. I know that change is inevitable and for the most part, I usually adapt very well. However, my problem is with the white background and the faint print. I have eye problems and the lack of contrast is very difficult for me to read, so I don’t visit very often! I end up with a headache and frustration!


----------



## Ellebelle (Oct 11, 2017)

PatriciaDF said:


> I don’t have a problem with the new format. I can find my way around okay. I know that change is inevitable and for the most part, I usually adapt very well. However, my problem is with the white background and the faint print. I have eye problems and the lack of contrast is very difficult for me to read, so I don’t visit very often! I end up with a headache and frustration!


Have you tried "dark mode"?


----------



## RNLinda (Dec 14, 2012)

I do not like the new format and that's it. I find it cumbersome and just not worth spending the time.


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

pipsqueak said:


> I do not come on as often, I find the new format very uninspiring. Difficult to find things and not easy to navigate around.


Uninspiring is a perfect way to describe how I feel about it as well.


----------



## Lindajoy (Sep 6, 2015)

Stellanator said:


> Is it just me or is the participation in Knitting Paradise very lukewarm? When I had access a year ago, it seemed as though there were a lot more posts. Some days it's hardly worth logging on


Since the change in the format I have found it very difficult to follow and therefore have stopped viewing it each day. Just have a look from time to time when stuck for something to do. Think this may be the same for many.


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

Lilyan said:


> Thank you MMWRay for trying. I have not initiated many new postings, but I do try to contribute each day by making a conscious effort to respond to other members postings.
> My main problem is not with our new site, but with what is happening around us. It is difficult for me to find the same joy and relief I once did in reading KP due to the overwhelming nature of watching the world as I know it, slowly disintegrate.
> Between the realities of climate change, the weakening of democracies around the world, the expanding Russian threat in Eastern Europe, the worldwide food insecurities, the rise of the new Covid variants, particularly in New York City, and ongoing medical issues, I am left with little energy.
> I still make sure to knit an hour in the morning to relieve stress, but that is about all I can manage. I am sure others are feeling many of these events that we have little control over, whether subconsciously or not, and may simply not feel up to posting much.
> Hopefully, with time, things will improve.


I agree that the state of the world is using up a lot of psychic energy. But the reality of my life is that while I find it satisfying, there really isn’t anything I feel would be interesting to others. Really, I have been knitting on the same grey knee sock for a week and a half doing 2:2 ribbing. The fact that it is so mind numbingly boring is part of the reason it is taking so long. I cleaned out part, not all, of an armoire yesterday. I multiple that kind of day, week, month by several thousand KPers and I’m not surprised posts are down. I do try to comment frequently but as for new topics…


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

beanscene said:


> New topic certainly.


At the top of every section/forum is where to create a new topic within that forum.








I’m sure there’s another way, but I don’t know it … yet😈. 
Then there’s always the FAQ


----------



## mamakaren (Aug 9, 2018)

Jessica-Jean said:


> At the top of every section/forum is where to create a new topic within that forum.
> View attachment 1244155
> 
> I’m sure there’s another way, but I don’t know it … yet😈.
> Then there’s always the FAQ


That’s so strange; the way I’ve created topics is on that same page to the right “create a post” bubble. I know there are usually multiple ways to do things (along with the inconsistent terminology which leaves you unsure if they ARE the same), but that’s the first time I’ve seen two on the same page!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

mamakaren said:


> That’s so strange; the way I’ve created topics is on that same page to the right “create a post” bubble. I know there are usually multiple ways to do things (along with the inconsistent terminology which leaves you unsure if they ARE the same), but that’s the first time I’ve seen two on the same page!


I haven’t yet viewed the new site on a computer, only on my iPhone. I guess the layout on a larger screen has more options.


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

darowil said:


> I've just seen a topic that had 23 likes for the original post with only about 5 comments. Around a page of half of comments that may have been made on the old format. So may not be that people aren't here but that they are just using the like button. The plus is that often would have pages of people not saying much more than what a like button does. The disadvantage is it seems less personal and not as likely to result in random conversation as would often happen (much to some people delight and others despair).
> 
> I'm often not posting as much on the main forum now- I used to rely on the digest to provide me with a good cross section of posts but the new digest gives 10 new posts- and a lot posts from previous digests so that on a good day 5 of the 10 are totally new. And if I don't have a lot of time I just don't think of going to look at other topics. Tonight I have time so going through other posts. So if I am only seeing 5 new topics a day I'm not going to be commenting much.


Totally agree Margaret.

I'm finding myself deleting more than I look at. I may look in twice a week but the posts are still there so don't feel as though I've missed anything.

It's a shame but I post elsewhere nowadays and get the conversations and likes just the same.

Leanna x


----------



## Neophyte (9 mo ago)

As a newbie I'm getting a lot out of KP. In fact, I feel you could spend hours on it if you weren't careful. Participation may be the key for those who find it unsatisfying.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Neophyte said:


> As a newbie I'm getting a lot out of KP. In fact, I feel you could spend hours on it if you weren't careful. Participation may be the key for those who find it unsatisfying.


Hours? Tell me about it! 
Before KP, I’d spend a small amount of time on each of a dozen or so yarny sites almost daily. None were as interesting as KP. Once I got on KP, I was addicted!!


----------



## ck2 (Jun 15, 2019)

beanscene said:


> I dont actually find it easy to even start a new post now?
> [/QUOTEI have hardly used the site since the upgrade. I used to love it with my morning coffee! Now in the too difficult box for me. Can’t see me staying around. Just SO FRUSTRATING!


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

My thoughts are that this new site doesn't feel as intimate as the old site, which might have put a few members off posting.


----------



## stirfry (Nov 3, 2011)

Candycounter1 said:


> summer is here
> 
> New KP is harder than it used to be, takes longer
> Site does not seem user friendly anymore to move.
> ...


I can't find anything any more. Miss my KP friends. I liked the old site better. This format is not used friendly.


----------



## Ellebelle (Oct 11, 2017)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Hours? Tell me about it!
> Before KP, I’d spend a small amount of time on each of a dozen or so yarny sites almost daily. None were as interesting as KP. Once I got on KP, I was addicted!!


I find myself spending far too much time here too. I think my husband must think I have a new on-line boyfriend or something - LoL.


----------



## Zane (Jan 24, 2016)

Knitting Gamma said:


> I am thinking the same, I let administration know this but have not had a response.


I agree—-just can’t get as enthused about checking KP everyday as I used to. Seems that there are a lot of repeats everyday—maybe because there aren’t as many followers so they repeat to fill up space?????
I’ve really tried to like this new format but just can’t!! But will keep trying for awhile.
Especially don’t like having to search for the pictures that accompany posts!!!


----------



## Ellebelle (Oct 11, 2017)

Zane said:


> I agree—-just can’t get as enthused about checking KP everyday as I used to. Seems that there are a lot of repeats everyday—maybe because there aren’t as many followers so they repeat to fill up space?????
> I’ve really tried to like this new format but just can’t!! But will keep trying for awhile.
> Especially don’t like having to search for the pictures that accompany posts!!!


Not sure I understand what you mean by having to search for pictures that accompany posts. If someone posts a picture in a post .... it is right there.... in that post. The Gallery and showcase pictures are separate and distinct features (although I understand that there is a way to connect a gallery pic to a post .... but again, if it is connected, the pic will show up right there in the post.

People repeated themselves in the old format too. Just sayin'.

I was really confused and discombobulated with the new format at first too ... too many options for viewing. Here's what I did to streamline my KP experience:

*To view new material:* Click on the five horizontal bars and then scroll down past your Followed Forums to look at "Latests Topics" (It's the closest thing to what was Newest Topics in the old KP) The topics are displayed in chronological order and stay that way (although topics do get re-bolded when anyone makes a new comment on it).

*To view subsequent comments (similar to Watched Topics)*: Click on your Avatar (top right hand corner of your screen) and then click on "following" ... to see subsequent posts on topics that you have either commented on yourself or wish to follow. Here you can manage what you would like to continue following or stop following.


----------



## dunflyin (Oct 27, 2015)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Which brought to mind …
> 
> Beeping Sleauty - best listened to without an unswallowed anything in your mouth!!
> Original audio:
> ...


Thank you JJ!! That was great! enjoyed it so much. Keep on keeping on!!


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Which brought to mind …
> 
> Beeping Sleauty - best listened to without an unswallowed anything in your mouth!!
> Original audio:
> ...


This is so funny but almost drove me nuts-- not sure i could handle a verbal version!! Thanks for posting.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

A couple of days ago when I went to check my email it was completely different than it had been for years. Do I like the change? Not at all, but there is no choice but to learn how to use it. Then yesterday I wanted to check the bank account, and it had also changed to the point that I wondered if I had gone to the wrong link. I was completely lost, but with a little digging was able to find out how to get the information I needed. So many complaints about KP. Yes, like many other things it has changed, and for the better. 

Of course there are fewer posts because too many can't/wont/don't want to change. I am sympathetic for the ones who are trying but find the type/background/colours hurt their eyes, but there are ways to change that to your own satisfaction by adjusting your own monitors. I have done that so the background is not that glaring striking white that just about blinded me at first. I just turned down the brightness on my iPad. I have no idea how to do anything like that on any other device though. 

Stick with it, work through the problems. This is the best yarny type group anywhere, as it includes everything not just yarny posts. Once or twice is not enough time to learn how to use anything new. How does anyone learn how to use a new phone? now THAT is a real test of patience and frustration.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

Ellebelle said:


> Not sure I understand what you mean by having to search for pictures that accompany posts. If someone posts a picture in a post .... it is right there.... in that post. The Gallery and showcase pictures are separate and distinct features (although I understand that there is a way to connect a gallery pic to a post .... but again, if it is connected, the pic will show up right there in the post.
> 
> People repeated themselves in the old format too. Just sayin'.
> 
> ...


This is perfect!


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Which brought to mind …
> 
> Beeping Sleauty - best listened to without an unswallowed anything in your mouth!!
> Original audio:
> ...


Very funny! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ellebelle (Oct 11, 2017)

chickkie said:


> This is perfect!


There is more to explore too! Best done with an open mind.


----------



## gramjo (Nov 20, 2012)

I am not technologically savvy, and this format is not my favorite. Maybe it is more functional for those who know how to use it! Good for them! I really do appreciate that someone spent a lot of time to improve the function of this, I just don't adapt well! Someone commented on here that they switched to a black background, I will most likely never figure that out! I miss the ease of the index that used to appear, maybe it is still there but I haven't found it! Oh well, one more thing in the world that has passed me by! My kids and grandkids are amused by my limitations!


----------



## Jrpinkston (May 27, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Which brought to mind …
> 
> Beeping Sleauty - best listened to without an unswallowed anything in your mouth!!
> Original audio:
> ...


Love that! Thanks!


----------



## Ellebelle (Oct 11, 2017)

gramjo said:


> I am not technologically savvy, and this format is not my favorite. Maybe it is more functional for those who know how to use it! Good for them! I really do appreciate that someone spent a lot of time to improve the function of this, I just don't adapt well! Someone commented on here that they switched to a black background, I will most likely never figure that out! I miss the ease of the index that used to appear, maybe it is still there but I haven't found it! Oh well, one more thing in the world that has passed me by! My kids and grandkids are amused by my limitations!


Switching background colours in KP is very easy. Just click on the three vertical dots (which are located in the top right hand corner of your screen - right beside your Avatar). You'll see as the very last option (dark mode ... or light). Just click on it and it will switch which modes for you. It's actually a toggle ... and you can switch back and forth from light to dark mode at will.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Zane said:


> I agree—-just can’t get as enthused about checking KP everyday as I used to. Seems that there are a lot of repeats everyday—maybe because there aren’t as many followers so they repeat to fill up space?????
> I’ve really tried to like this new format but just can’t!! But will keep trying for awhile.
> Especially don’t like having to search for the pictures that accompany posts!!!


Then don’t search for them! Instead, post in the space below the photo a request to the person who put up only a naked picture to add some information to it. 

It seems many people are only posting photos, and not also creating a topic about the photo.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

gramjo said:


> I am not technologically savvy, and this format is not my favorite. Maybe it is more functional for those who know how to use it! Good for them! I really do appreciate that someone spent a lot of time to improve the function of this, I just don't adapt well! Someone commented on here that they switched to a black background, I will most likely never figure that out! I miss the ease of the index that used to appear, maybe it is still there but I haven't found it! Oh well, one more thing in the world that has passed me by! My kids and grandkids are amused by my limitations!


To change between Light and Dark modes:
Click on the kabob (3 vertical dots) to get the menu. 
At the bottom of it, click on Dark mode.


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

chickkie said:


> Everyone has to do their part to keep KP running. Have you made new posts?


I just find it to hard to use now it takes to long to to figure it out


----------



## wendyinwonderland (Dec 28, 2013)

Candycounter1 said:


> summer is here
> 
> New KP is harder than it used to be, takes longer
> Site does not seem user friendly anymore to move.
> ...


To see your posts, click on your avatar at the upper right, click on "My Profile" and then click on "Discussions" which you will see in gray right in the middle of the page.


----------



## elleknit (Nov 13, 2013)

Stellanator said:


> Is it just me or is the participation in Knitting Paradise very lukewarm? When I had access a year ago, it seemed as though there were a lot more posts. Some days it's hardly worth logging on


I think it might be you.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Ellebelle said:


> Switching background colours in KP is very easy. Just click on the three vertical dots (which are located in the top right hand corner of your screen - right beside your Avatar). You'll see as the very last option (dark mode ... or light). Just click on it and it will switch which modes for you. It's actually a toggle ... and you can switch back and forth from light to dark mode at will.


Thank you. I really like the dark mode.


----------



## sweetpea69 (Jun 4, 2015)

Susan from NC said:


> Sad to say but try as I might, I'm just not drawn to KP these days. I'm hanging in there hoping that more will come back and participate. There are old tried and true KPrs who no longer do much if any posting. I used to check in 2-3 times a day, but now it seems as if once a day is enough.
> 
> I think the new format chased a lot away right in the beginning and they haven't ventured back. I wonder if there is a way of reaching out to them to try again?


If you want to look up members click on the 3 wee dots above and click on members...then from there you'll get these pages and you can find all the members...hope that helps...then you can send messages x


----------



## MissyT05 (Mar 27, 2011)

Candycounter1 said:


> summer is here
> 
> New KP is harder than it used to be, takes longer
> Site does not seem user friendly anymore to move.
> ...


It's become too frustrating and so I rarely check in any more. I do miss the old way.and feel like I've lost an old friend. Progress is not always good for all.


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

Zane said:


> I agree—-just can’t get as enthused about checking KP everyday as I used to. Seems that there are a lot of repeats everyday—maybe because there aren’t as many followers so they repeat to fill up space?????
> I’ve really tried to like this new format but just can’t!! But will keep trying for awhile.
> Especially don’t like having to search for the pictures that accompany posts!!!


The Latest Pictures feature on the old site was one of its best features and did make it so easy to see everyone's pictures without having to open posts. I (and I'm sure many others) miss that feature the most, and although admin has tried his best to incorporate something similar with the randomly-selected Media Gallery at the top of the page, it can only draw from the Gallery which requires members to post their photos there, and not everyone does.

I know many of us already do this, but I think we could help make the Pictures section easier for others to use, if we made sure the title of our posts briefly described the contents, rather than an ambiguous title.
For example; (Knitting/Crochet) "Women's Cabled Sweater", rather than "Just Finished'.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Aunty M said:


> The Latest Pictures feature on the old site was one of its best features and did make it so easy to see everyone's pictures without having to open posts. I (and I'm sure many others) miss that feature the most, and although admin has tried his best to incorporate something similar with the randomly-selected Media Gallery at the top of the page, it can only draw from the Gallery which requires members to post their photos there, and not everyone does.
> 
> I know many of us already do this, but I think we could help make the Pictures section easier for others to use, if we made sure the title of our posts briefly described the contents, rather than an ambiguous title.
> For example; (Knitting/Crochet) "Women's Cabled Sweater", rather than "Just Finished'.


If only!!!! 👍


----------



## Serenity (Feb 20, 2011)

It has been hot where I live, so haven't been knitting quite as much lately. I can share that my fingers are really getting pruny from rinsing off my sweaty fingers so often.


----------



## Serenity (Feb 20, 2011)

More on the serious side of learning the new KP format. I seem to learn something each time I am on the site, and that is a good thing...keeps the old brain active.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Serenity said:


> More on the serious side of learning the new KP format. I seem to learn something each time I am on the site, and that is a good thing...keeps the old brain active.


That’s how anyone learns anything - one bit at a time.


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> At the top of every section/forum is where to create a new topic within that forum.
> View attachment 1244155
> 
> I’m sure there’s another way, but I don’t know it … yet😈.
> Then there’s always the FAQ


Thanks! I know I did manage to create a post when the new site first emerged!! Need to think of something to say now 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

chickkie said:


> A couple of days ago when I went to check my email it was completely different than it had been for years. Do I like the change? Not at all, but there is no choice but to learn how to use it. Then yesterday I wanted to check the bank account, and it had also changed to the point that I wondered if I had gone to the wrong link. I was completely lost, but with a little digging was able to find out how to get the information I needed. So many complaints about KP. Yes, like many other things it has changed, and for the better.
> 
> Of course there are fewer posts because too many can't/wont/don't want to change. I am sympathetic for the ones who are trying but find the type/background/colours hurt their eyes, but there are ways to change that to your own satisfaction by adjusting your own monitors. I have done that so the background is not that glaring striking white that just about blinded me at first. I just turned down the brightness on my iPad. I have no idea how to do anything like that on any other device though.
> 
> Stick with it, work through the problems. This is the best yarny type group anywhere, as it includes everything not just yarny posts. Once or twice is not enough time to learn how to use anything new. How does anyone learn how to use a new phone? now THAT is a real test of patience and frustration.


It’s weird isnt it! Just yesterday I opened my hearing aid app to adjust volume and, hey ho, that was all different too! Every day is a surprise it seems 🤣


----------



## sitzy (Sep 11, 2011)

pamjlee said:


> I’d have to say I very rarely even look at KP anymore. I do not care for the new format at all. I’m sure there are plenty of us feeling that way.


Lets just say that I am trying to like it. Its okay but nothing like the old way.but we have to have change I guess


----------



## SallieH (Oct 20, 2014)

lovey said:


> I, too, have yet to figure out the new format, so do not come here often


I agree. KP was always the highlight of my day. Open it up, scroll through the topics and read what was interesting to me. I could literally feel my blood presser lower. I felt like I was seeing "friends," as I recognized names and avatars. Now, I rarely look at this site anymore because the highlighted topic may not interest me. Admin, please bring back the original format!!


----------



## FLStephanie (Feb 14, 2013)

I really don’t “ get” this new format. Too time consuming for me. I miss the old format for sure.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

SallieH said:


> I agree. KP was always the highlight of my day. Open it up, scroll through the topics and read what was interesting to me. I could literally feel my blood presser lower. I felt like I was seeing "friends," as I recognized names and avatars. Now, I rarely look at this site anymore because the highlighted topic may not interest me. Admin, please bring back the original format!!


Since that is not possible, please try to learn your way around this new site and help to keep it full of new posts and ideas. The three dots to the right of your avatar have a section of FAQ, which will help you to find your way around.


----------



## Elation (Dec 28, 2012)

The comments reminded me of an Excel class I took, hoping to learn more things to chart lace knitting patterns. The most important thing I got out of it is, "Just click on things and play with it. Kids do it with the electronic devices you buy for them and they don't care as someone else paid for it. When you paid for the device, software, etc., you approach it with fear and it limits learning and getting fulfillment out of your experience."

It is a good way to think of things; as an adventure to have. No doubt if you run into a problem you don't like, asking here or via support, and if you are confused or are stuck, you will get assistance.

Best, Elation


----------



## Irish rose (Aug 9, 2013)

pamjlee said:


> I’d have to say I very rarely even look at KP anymore. I do not care for the new format at all. I’m sure there are plenty of us feeling that way.


Yes, I feel the same way.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

So

*So sorry to agree completely. I made dear freinds at KP over the years and I enjoyed learning to knit...until my eyesight made knitting impossible. I still try to use the new KP from time to time, but I find it discouraging. *
I’d have to say I very rarely even look at KP anymore. I do not care for the new format at all. I’m sure there are plenty of us feeling that way.
[/QUOTE]


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

I think it's important to keep an open mind! Yes, the site is different but I don't think it's 'less intimate'. And I do think there are things that are easier. Personally, I'm in the hot summer doldrums and it's hard to get excited about most everything, but I have learned so much from this forum and intend to stay with it. I hope that those who are having difficulties try to work around them. I love that we can now 'like' posts, it always seemed cumbersome to me to have to quote and post when really, all I want to do is 'like' something. It's easier to format text. I like the clean white background but I think that if I didn't, I'd try the dark mode. Once you get used to it, this is a good move. And you know that change happens whether we like it or not.


----------



## Danielito (Jan 9, 2015)

Ellebelle said:


> Not sure I understand what you mean by having to search for pictures that accompany posts. If someone posts a picture in a post .... it is right there.... in that post. The Gallery and showcase pictures are separate and distinct features (although I understand that there is a way to connect a gallery pic to a post .... but again, if it is connected, the pic will show up right there in the post.
> 
> People repeated themselves in the old format too. Just sayin'.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the "latest topics" hint, That's perfect!!!!!!


----------



## Serenity (Feb 20, 2011)

Change doesn't seem to be any easier the older I get. However, if I don't make an effort to accommodate change in any area of my life, including KP's new format, I limit my options to explore and hopefully enjoy new experiences. Just a thought.


----------



## Danielito (Jan 9, 2015)

This thread has been soooo informativ, lots of tips how to navigate this new version of KP. Thank you all. I dont post much, but i read every day. And enjoy all the pictures of projects and the discussions in various forums from books to political. Enjoy them all.


----------



## Fidrocki (Nov 4, 2019)

wendyinwonderland said:


> To see your posts, click on your avatar at the upper right, click on "My Profile" and then click on "Discussions" which you will see in gray right in the middle of the page.


Thanks for this! I really do like the dark mode.


----------



## AlmostAnArk (9 mo ago)

It used to be so easy…. not any longer


Candycounter1 said:


> summer is here
> 
> New KP is harder than it used to be, takes longer
> Site does not seem user friendly anymore to move.
> ...





Candycounter1 said:


> summer is here
> 
> New KP is harder than it used to be, takes longer
> Site does not seem user friendly anymore to move.
> ...


----------



## mamakaren (Aug 9, 2018)

AlmostAnArk said:


> It used to be so easy…. not any longer


Just an fyi: you don’t need to click both the reply and quote buttons. Reply will quote; quote allows you to accumulate from all over the site and drop the quotes in where you’d like them. I’m doing a lot less copying and pasting with the new KP.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

AlmostAnArk said:


> It used to be so easy…. not any longer


Actually it is much easier in some ways


----------



## LadyNW (Nov 17, 2013)

I haven't enjoyed the new forum at all. I actually do not look forward to read the newsletter very often any more. The way it visually looks and its structure is done in a manner that feels cold and impersonal...the old format felt friendly and inviting. Actually for many years I used to read it daily and love every minute of all that was presented in it. It made my day! Now I let days pass.. even a week or two before I even consider looking at it. I am sad that this has happened. I personally equate it with the feeling of knowing an old friend you called daily has passed on...There is an emptiness in my day.


----------



## mathrox (Jun 17, 2019)

liz morris said:


> Do remember that not all new posts are on the first page. I have found new posts on as many as six pages. You might be surprised if you look.


*And that is the biggest issue of all. 
If you are interested in a post, you have already commented or clicked ‘follow’ so you will receive notifications of new posts.
If they would include ONLY totally new ‘discussion starter’ topics in NEW, I wouldn't miss as many. The site would be so much more pleasant and easy to navigate.*


----------



## mathrox (Jun 17, 2019)

Ellebelle said:


> You can hide those subjects. Go to your preferences (by clicking on your avatar, and then Account Settings). If you scroll down a bit you'll see a list of forums that if you check them, will be completely hidden from view on your device. Make sure you save your changes.


*YES … ’HIDE’ has streamlined my NEW list by cutting out only the forums I am not interested in seeing. JUST LIKE THE OLD KP!
The only thing I still truly dislike is that NEW is NOT strictly new topics/threads. I don’t want to see posts on threads I have already read. If interested, I ‘follow’ those.*


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

LadyNW said:


> I haven't enjoyed the new forum at all. I actually do not look forward to read the newsletter very often any more. The way it visually looks and its structure is done in a manner that feels cold and impersonal...the old format felt friendly and inviting. Actually for many years I used to read it daily and love every minute of all that was presented in it. It made my day! Now I let days pass.. even a week or two before I even consider looking at it. I am sad that this has happened. I personally equate it with the feeling of knowing an old friend you called daily has passed on...There is an emptiness in my day.


So, if the format of the original Daily Digest is what you’re missing, have you voiced your opinion, suggestions, etc. through the FEEDBACK button at the bottom of every digest? 
Because it is generated and governed by a separate company, complaining about it here serves no use.

If it’s the interaction with familiar people, most of the people are still here. Same gang; new clubhouse!

Join in! Click! I promise, you cannot break anything. Above all ASK others for help in using all the bells and whistles! There’s sure to be someone who will answer 24/7.


----------



## Nikki McMains (Dec 29, 2017)

I keep trying, and trying. It's really discouraging. I miss the old site, and the people on it. Sadly, I've lost nearly everyone I followed, and looked for.


----------



## Ellebelle (Oct 11, 2017)

mathrox said:


> *YES … ’HIDE’ has streamlined my NEW list by cutting out only the forums I am not interested in seeing. JUST LIKE THE OLD KP!
> The only thing I still truly dislike is that NEW is NOT strictly new topics/threads. I don’t want to see posts on threads I have already read. If interested, I ‘follow’ those.*


Try viewing your "Latest Topics" instead. All topics are in chronological order and stay that way even if someone comments. The only thing is, is that the topic will go "bold" again when someone comments .... but at least the topics remain in descending date/time order. 

Between checking out my "*Alerts*", "*Following*" (for anything not captured in "Alerts", and "*Latest Topics*" I don't think I'm missing a thing. Oh ... and I like looking at the Gallery and Showcase too.


----------



## Ellie RD (Aug 20, 2011)

As I read through these posts, one thing that stands out to me, is the members who have made negative comments about the new KP and so miss the old version -- when I look at their histories on KP, many have been members for a long time, but in all those years they have rarely started a post and have very few replies! Other than reading the digest with their morning coffee, they don't appear to have done much to enhance the KP site. So I don't place much value in their opinions and that's my honest opinion!!!


----------



## JennyG12 (Jan 24, 2016)

Ellie RD wrote:
As I read through these posts, one thing that stands out to me, is the members who have made negative comments about the new KP and so miss the old version -- when I look at their histories on KP, many have been members for a long time, but in all those years they have rarely started a post and have very few replies! Other than reading the digest with their morning coffee, they don't appear to have done much to enhance the KP site. So I don't place much value in their opinions and that's my honest opinion!!!
......
.....

You are so horrible to belittle and dismiss the members just because they do not post as often as YOU like.


----------



## MartieGirl (Aug 3, 2011)

Stellanator said:


> Is it just me or is the participation in Knitting Paradise very lukewarm? When I had access a year ago, it seemed as though there were a lot more posts. Some days it's hardly worth logging on


Whoever changed the format evidently didn't ask the members. I used to look forward to seeing the posts every date. Now I check maybe once a week if that. I no longer post anything myself.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

MartieGirl said:


> Whoever changed the format evidently didn't ask the members. I used to look forward to seeing the posts every date. Now I check maybe once a week if that. I no longer post anything myself.


The old KP was sold and we are fortunate to have what we have. As members we don't have to pay anything to use KP, so really we have no say in the running of it! There are so many good features with the new KP, and since I have been using it I cannot even remember what the old outdated KP looked like. If you don't post to help keep KP running then you are letting everyone else down too. Look through the FAQ in the 3 dots next to your avatar. Ask questions on how to post a topic if you can't find the tutorials, although, you did find your way to post this message.

No one asked me if I wanted to change the way my on line banking worked, but since it is changed and I need to use it, I have to learn how.


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

vikicooks said:


> Since my husband’s stoke several months ago, I don’t have as much free time as I did. Now I try to spend time actually knitting, instead of reading so much. But, I do post pictures of my finished projects and spend a few minutes each day looking at the different forums.


Sorry to hear your husband had a stroke. I hope he is recovering and his prognosis is good. My husband also had a stroke in March and his rehab has been steady but slower than the doctors expected. I spent most of my free time trying to rest both my mind and my body and my fallback is knitting. I've found my arthritis is limiting my knitting to about 4 to 6 lines an hour. Begin having left shoulder and arm pain. I had a stroke about 3 years ago and so, I can understand some of the frustration my husband is having. Wishing both you and your husband quick healing and blessings.


----------



## Ruddersrun (Aug 6, 2013)

elleknit said:


> I think it might be you.


I agree, there are a lot less posts because people find the new format uncomfortable to use.


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

mathrox said:


> *And that is the biggest issue of all.
> If you are interested in a post, you have already commented or clicked ‘follow’ so you will receive notifications of new posts.
> If they would include ONLY totally new ‘discussion starter’ topics in NEW, I wouldn't miss as many. The site would be so much more pleasant and easy to navigate.*


May I ask, how did you use the bold type. Thank you.


----------



## vikicooks (Nov 1, 2013)

charliesaunt said:


> Sorry to hear your husband had a stroke. I hope he is recovering and his prognosis is good. My husband also had a stroke in March and his rehab has been steady but slower than the doctors expected. I spent most of my free time trying to rest both my mind and my body and my fallback is knitting. I've found my arthritis is limiting my knitting to about 4 to 6 lines an hour. Begin having left shoulder and arm pain. I had a stroke about 3 years ago and so, I can understand some of the frustration my husband is having. Wishing both you and your husband quick healing and blessings.


Thank you so much and I am sorry to hear about you and your husband. It is very life changing. He still has mini strokes every few weeks, but they pass very quickly and haven’t done any damage, yet. We are grateful he survived, after being told they wasn’t much hope. Knitting has been my saving grace, also!


----------



## crafty4231 (May 12, 2012)

sitzy said:


> Lets just say that I am trying to like it. Its okay but nothing like the old way.but we have to have change I guess


I agree with you. I hate it. I see a topic I am interested in and I click on it, but that is not what comes up. I just can't figure out how to find anything. If they wanted to get rid of a lot of viewers I think they have accomplished it.
They need to create a tutorial on how to use it .


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

crafty4231 said:


> I agree with you. I hate it. I see a topic I am interested in and I click on it, but that is not what comes up. I just can't figure out how to find anything. If they wanted to get rid of a lot of viewers I think they have accomplished it.
> They need to create a tutorial on how to use it .


There are MANY tutorials in the Frequently Asked Questions (FAQ) in the dropdown list when you click on the three dots beside your avatar photo. There have also been many many many posts about using this new forum.


----------



## crafty4231 (May 12, 2012)

chickkie said:


> Everyone has to do their part to keep KP running. Have you made new posts?


How can you make a new post when you don't know how?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Nikki McMains said:


> I keep trying, and trying. It's really discouraging. I miss the old site, and the people on it. Sadly, I've lost nearly everyone I followed, and looked for.


Umm … Most of the people are still here. 
Those who were locked out since the porn-hack (November 5, 2019) have returned. 
Those who weren’t able to register since that hack are registering. 
Try thinking of it as the same old gang inna new clubhouse.
If you need something, ASK!
You will be answered!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Ruddersrun said:


> I agree, there are a lot less posts because people find the new format uncomfortable to use.


I can’t find the time to read every post every day, so I doubt there are fewer posts per day. I usually spend over six hours a day on KP.


----------



## ruqia (May 4, 2013)

I also had few friends at old KP format who used to help me at times with their talent. I was used to them. Now new format is introduced and I am still learning to use it. It will take little effort and time. I daily learn a new thing but not satisfied yet.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

crafty4231 said:


> How can you make a new post when you don't know how?


You just did it! congratulations


----------



## ggmomliz (Jan 31, 2016)

For the first time in many months I'm on a library computer and with the dark mode I don't have to enlarge anything. Unfortunately, with gas prices what they are it's stil going to be a rare treat.


----------



## Ellebelle (Oct 11, 2017)

crafty4231 said:


> How can you make a new post when you don't know how?


There are a few ways to start a thread (or make a new post - however you want to describe it). 

Here are two that I know of....

1. Click on the "new" bubble" ... and you will see a "create post" button in the top right corner of your screen. Click on it.

2. Click on the five horizontal bars (top right hand corner of your screen - to the left of your avatar) Then scroll down the forums until you find "Latest Topics". Click on Latest Topics. Click on Create Post. That button is on the upper left hand portion of your screen


----------



## Ellie RD (Aug 20, 2011)

JennyG12 said:


> Ellie RD wrote:
> As I read through these posts, one thing that stands out to me, is the members who have made negative comments about the new KP and so miss the old version -- when I look at their histories on KP, many have been members for a long time, but in all those years they have rarely started a post and have very few replies! Other than reading the digest with their morning coffee, they don't appear to have done much to enhance the KP site. So I don't place much value in their opinions and that's my honest opinion!!!
> ......
> .....
> ...


I am not belittling them for not posting often, that's their choice. And I am not dismissing them!!! In my opinion, that member has chosen to be an *inactive member* and basically been *hidden from the site*. So if they didn't actively participate in the old KP, then I don't care if they don't like the new KP! They are more than welcome to continue to remain hidden -- I'm just tired of reading that they dislike the current version. My new mantra is Learn It or Leave It! 
And I doubt that this will be the last time that you called me "horrible"!!!


----------



## Kahlua (Aug 7, 2012)

gramjo said:


> I am not technologically savvy, and this format is not my favorite. Maybe it is more functional for those who know how to use it! Good for them! I really do appreciate that someone spent a lot of time to improve the function of this, I just don't adapt well! Someone commented on here that they switched to a black background, I will most likely never figure that out! I miss the ease of the index that used to appear, maybe it is still there but I haven't found it! Oh well, one more thing in the world that has passed me by! My kids and grandkids are amused by my limitations!


I know what you mean...I've been trying to send a private email to a member that I purchased something from earlier in the year and haven't yet received. It doesn't seem to matter where I post, there is never an answer.


----------



## Twiggie (Jul 10, 2018)

Sorry I haven't been posting more often for quite a while but family issues and my personal health has slowed me down. I post when I can and usually if not posting I still look in k.p. to see what in going on. I like the new k.p. because you can select the like button to show you are appreciating someone's post even when you don't have much time to respond.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

Kahlua said:


> I know what you mean...I've been trying to send a private email to a member that I purchased something from earlier in the year and haven't yet received. It doesn't seem to matter where I post, there is never an answer.


maybe the person is no longer around. Have you checked their profile to see if they are still posting here?


----------



## mamakaren (Aug 9, 2018)

gramjo said:


> I am not technologically savvy, and this format is not my favorite. Maybe it is more functional for those who know how to use it! Good for them! I really do appreciate that someone spent a lot of time to improve the function of this, I just don't adapt well! Someone commented on here that they switched to a black background, I will most likely never figure that out! I miss the ease of the index that used to appear, maybe it is still there but I haven't found it! Oh well, one more thing in the world that has passed me by! My kids and grandkids are amused by my limitations!


Someone may have already told you: the top right corner has three dots. When you click on them, there is a choice at the bottom to switch from/to dark mode.


----------



## Ellie RD (Aug 20, 2011)

Twiggie said:


> Sorry I haven't been posting more often for quite a while but family issues and my personal health has slowed me down. I post when I can and usually if not posting I still look in k.p. to see what in going on. I like the new k.p. because you can select the like button to show you are appreciating someone's post even when you don't have much time to respond.


Twiggie, I looked at the number of topics that you both initiated and responded to and you have been an active and valuable member of KP. I hope that your family and health issues are resolving! And I am glad that you like the new KP.


----------



## CoachBagLady (Aug 7, 2015)

SallieH said:


> I agree. KP was always the highlight of my day. Open it up, scroll through the topics and read what was interesting to me. I could literally feel my blood presser lower. I felt like I was seeing "friends," as I recognized names and avatars. Now, I rarely look at this site anymore because the highlighted topic may not interest me. Admin, please bring back the original format!!


I too preferred this about the old format.


----------



## carol212 (Dec 5, 2018)

RNLinda said:


> I do not like the new format and that's it. I find it cumbersome and just not worth spending the time.


----------



## carol212 (Dec 5, 2018)

CoachBagLady said:


> I too preferred this about the old format.


Please return to old format or I will give up!!


----------



## Ellebelle (Oct 11, 2017)

carol212 said:


> Please return to old format or I will give up!!


The old format is gone. No amount of wishin' and hopin' or crying 'n complaining will bring it back.

Why not try getting used to the new format in little bits.

For me, viewing "Latest Topics" was the closest thing to viewing "Newest Topics" in the old format. To get to Latest Topics, click on the five horizontal bars to the left of your avatar in the top right hand corner of your screen. Then scroll down your followed forums and click on "Latest Topics" These topics are listed in chronological order (and stay in chronological order). If you comment on anything, you'll automatically follow that thread and you can keep an eye on it by clicking on your avatar and "following", which is the closest thing to "Watched Topics" in the old format. You can set your preferences to receive alerts to new content on material you are watching by clicking on your avatar, then account settings and then preferences.

Also if you go to the three dots to the right of you avatar and click on FAQ, you'll find a plethora of tutorials on how to navigate the site.

I've come to really like this new Knitting Paradise. I'm actually finding it easier to get around and do things than on the old format. It took me ages to figure out how to get around when I first joined up in 2017; and truth be told I was still learning stuff after four years! I figured out this new format in a matter of months, admittedly after a period of confusion - so I do understand your frusration. However, there are many here who are all to willing to help .... So if you get stuck ...just ask.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

Ellebelle said:


> The old format is gone. No amount of wishin' and hopin' or crying 'n complaining will bring it back.
> 
> Why not try getting used to the new format in little bits.
> 
> ...


thank you for your patient replies to these posts.


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

pamjlee said:


> I’d have to say I very rarely even look at KP anymore. I do not care for the new format at all. I’m sure there are plenty of us feeling that way.



I have to admit I do use this format, but do prefer the old set-up. I found it more comfortable with reading KP Members' comments and patterns shared..


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

Ellebelle said:


> Have you tried "dark mode"?


I have the same problem with reading the comments. It does put extra pressure on your eyes to read what is there. How do you get dark mode? I couldn't find it.


----------



## kpuser (Feb 28, 2017)

pamjlee said:


> I’d have to say I very rarely even look at KP anymore. I do not care for the new format at all. I’m sure there are plenty of us feeling that way.


Same here. Learning something new is not the problem. All new formats do not mean improvements. Some things that work well
need to be changed. I don’t see any value added in this format. Moreover, I don’t like it. I do not check KP anymore. ☹


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

Irene P said:


> I have the same problem with reading the comments. It does put extra pressure on your eyes to read what is there. How do you get dark mode? I couldn't find it.


click on the 3 dots at the right of your avatar photo, and scroll down to the bottom of the list, or adjust the brightness on your device.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

no amount of complaining will bring the old KP back, so we have to learn to use this one or not be part of KP at all. Unfortunately those are the choices.


----------



## spinlouet (7 mo ago)

I totally agree with you Lady NW. I do not in any way like the new KP either. I liked the format of the old much better. I wonder if a poll has been done to see how many do like it and how many don't. I also read it, but it is nothing I really look forward to as was with the old version.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

spinlouet said:


> I totally agree with you Lady NW. I do not in any way like the new KP either. I liked the format of the old much better. I wonder if a poll has been done to see how many do like it and how many don't. I also read it, but it is nothing I really look forward to as was with the old version.


what good would a poll do? we have already been told this is what we have, there is no going back. I'm just afraid that so many complaints will make the new owners think that it is not worth their time or expense to keep this site running without some cost to the participants. I also don't understand why people can't learn to use something new. I don't like some of the changes that have been made to other sites I frequent, but I have to either accept them or not use them at all. That's the choice here too. If you don't use the site it is you that looses as there is so much information, instruction and friendship here.


----------



## Juda (Jun 3, 2012)

SallieH said:


> I agree. KP was always the highlight of my day. Open it up, scroll through the topics and read what was interesting to me. I could literally feel my blood presser lower. I felt like I was seeing "friends," as I recognized names and avatars. Now, I rarely look at this site anymore because the highlighted topic may not interest me. Admin, please bring back the original format!!


I agree!!


----------



## sztain (Feb 24, 2015)

Serenity said:


> More on the serious side of learning the new KP format. I seem to learn something each time I am on the site, and that is a good thing...keeps the old brain active.


I do not like the new format at all. I find it very difficult to navigate. I used to ask questions all the time for help with patterns. I am not able to do that anymore. I wish they would go back to the simple way of using it previously.


----------



## sztain (Feb 24, 2015)

chickkie said:


> what good would a poll do? we have already been told this is what we have, there is no going back. I'm just afraid that so many complaints will make the new owners think that it is not worth their time or expense to keep this site running without some cost to the participants. I also don't understand why people can't learn to use something new. I don't like some of the changes that have been made to other sites I frequent, but I have to either accept them or not use them at all. That's the choice here too. If you don't use the site it is you that looses as there is so much information, instruction and friendship here.


I have no problem learning something new. However the new site is too difficult to navigate.


----------



## mamakaren (Aug 9, 2018)

sztain said:


> I have no problem learning something new. However the new site is too difficult to navigate.


It’s free, it’s convenient, it’s comprehensive (USE the search community function) and since it’s global, any questions are answered quickly (someone is always awake!)

I barely remember the old format and don’t understand why anyone would try to make comparisons anyway. 

Decide what you want to do, read FAQs, play around, ask questions or search for the answers that are out there. 

This isn’t a situation where complaining will accomplish anything. Move forward.


----------



## Ellebelle (Oct 11, 2017)

sztain said:


> I have no problem learning something new. However the new site is too difficult to navigate.


It couldn't be that difficult. I figured it out .... and ... (full disclosure) ... I am not exactly the sharpest knife in the drawer! Please .... just try to learn the new KP in little bites. And don't be afraid to click around. It may be frustrating at first, but I guarantee, with a little time and patience you can figure it out too.


----------



## Ellebelle (Oct 11, 2017)

sztain said:


> I do not like the new format at all. I find it very difficult to navigate. I used to ask questions all the time for help with patterns. I am not able to do that anymore. I wish they would go back to the simple way of using it previously.


Yes you absolutely still can ask questions and for help with patterns. We are all still here, ready to answer questions about knitting, crochet ... and how to navigate this site ..... please .... if you have a question ...... just ASK!!


----------



## TMasem (9 mo ago)

charliesaunt said:


> May I ask, how did you use the bold type. Thank you.


I think you tap the"B" in the letters/symbols tools under the area that you are entering your message.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

charliesaunt said:


> May I ask, how did you use the bold type. Thank you.


*WHen you hit reply, there is group of symbols just below the box where you are typing your comment. HIT the "B" and it types in BOLD.
Hope this helps. *


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

carol212 said:


> Please return to old format or I will give up!!


Sorry; IT ISNT GOING TO HAPPEN !
We are all trying our best with the new format.
And it certainly is YOUR option to leave, The rest of us are TRYING.
And yes I also was a complainer about wanting the "old" back,,,,, but I know it wont happen.


----------



## kcduffer (Jan 29, 2013)

It took me awhile to find my way around, but I have and am doing fine with the new site. Change is a way of life. I have to adapt to it or grow old. I’m sorry for those who are not able to do this.


----------



## Longtimer (May 23, 2013)

charliesaunt said:


> May I ask, how did you use the bold type. Thank you.





charliesaunt said:


> May I ask, how did you use the bold type. Thank you.


When you click "reply," look along the bottom of the space for replying. These are the things you click to format your reply....much, much more wonderful than the old KP. The second icon from the left is a "B" which stands for bold. Then I for italics, U for underlining etc, etc,


----------



## missmarychristine (Jun 7, 2013)

crafty4231 said:


> How can you make a new post when you don't know how?


Exactly! I found the old KP something to look forward to. I did not post much but I learned from the posts that I read. I don't understand why the one member found it necessary to comment about those who didn't post often? ~ at least they knew how to post~


----------



## missmarychristine (Jun 7, 2013)

Longtimer said:


> When you click "reply," look along the bottom of the space for replying. These are the things you click to format your reply....much, much more wonderful than the old KP. The second icon from the left is a "B" which stands for bold. Then I for italics, U for underlining etc, etc,


*Thank you!*


----------



## Ellebelle (Oct 11, 2017)

missmarychristine said:


> Exactly! I found the old KP something to look forward to. I did not post much but I learned from the posts that I read. I don't understand why the one member found it necessary to comment about those who didn't post often? ~ at least they knew how to post~


I think that comment was more about the complaining than non-posting.


----------



## wolfriverlover (Oct 21, 2012)

This is still the best free knitting site. Change is challenging. The old site HAD to change. At least it didn't disappear like many other places I frequented before the pandemic. Please everyone, stay and decide to enjoy.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Longtimer said:


> When you click "reply," look along the bottom of the space for replying. These are the things you click to format your reply....much, much more wonderful than the old KP. The second icon from the left is a "B" which stands for bold. Then I for italics, U for underlining etc, etc,


Since not everyone is using full-sized computers, where things are displayed varies. On my smartphone, the box of formatting tools appears above the box in which I’m typing.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Since not everyone is using full-sized computers, where things are displayed varies. On my smartphone, the box of formatting tools appears above the box in which I’m typing.
> View attachment 1245669


so many different operating systems and devices that it is really a dogs breakfast when trying to explain how some things work.


----------



## Kathybem (May 13, 2017)

For me, I have not been on because it used to come in an e-mail and I would always access KP when I checked my e-mail. That doesn't happen anymore and I have not heard back from admin as to why. I finally added it to my toolbar so I see it every morning.


----------



## Ellebelle (Oct 11, 2017)




----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

chickkie said:


> so many different operating systems and devices that it is really a dogs breakfast when trying to explain how some things work.


That is why I have come to love screenshots. Click, draw lines or arrows, encircle bits, attach. Done. It mayn’t be the same layout, but the words, kabobs, and hamburgers are the same.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Kathybem said:


> For me, I have not been on because it used to come in an e-mail and I would always access KP when I checked my e-mail. That doesn't happen anymore and I have not heard back from admin as to why. I finally added it to my toolbar so I see it every morning.


Way to go!!!


----------



## tygger428 (Sep 14, 2015)

It would be less discouraging to post frequently here if when you post a simple suggestion here for site improvement in site help just to get shot down by a bunch of negative responses. Makes you want to just “mark all read”, not contribute & spend more time on other sites.


----------



## JennyG12 (Jan 24, 2016)

tygger428 said:


> It would be less discouraging to post frequently here if when you post a simple suggestion here for site improvement in site help just to get shot down by a bunch of negative responses. Makes you want to just “mark all read”, not contribute & spend more time on other sites.


Anyone has the right to go elsewhere if not happy here.
I suspect this comment has to do with your 'suggestion' where even 
admin said no.
Hope you find a better fitting place.


----------



## tygger428 (Sep 14, 2015)

JennyG12 said:


> Anyone has the right to go elsewhere if not happy here.
> I suspect this comment has to do with your 'suggestion' where even
> admin said no.
> Hope you find a better fitting place.


I was fine with Admins response. 

ravelry allows you to ignore users and ignore individual threads, and it’s still free to use. Why someone would think KP would have to charge us for adding this feature is a mystery to me

It was the other users comments I found discouraging. As if how they opt to use the site is the only acceptable way to use this site. I beg to disagree.


----------



## JennyG12 (Jan 24, 2016)

tygger428 said:


> I was fine with Admins response.
> 
> ravelry allows you to ignore users and ignore individual threads, and it’s still free to use. *Why someone would think KP would have to charge us for adding this feature is a mystery to me*
> 
> It was the other users comments I found discouraging. As if how they opt to use the site is the only acceptable way to use this site. I beg to disagree.


I do not recall that filter option being offered for a 'premium member' here.
.....








Common Questions


Homepage VS Full Forum Listing The homepage is customized using a special algorithm (threads you interact with, people you follow, etc.) to display content specifically for you. The Full Forum Listing page is what you see when you click those horizontal lines at the top. If you prefer to...




www.knittingparadise.com




Quote from Q&A
Do We Have To Pay To Be A Member Now?
Membership in this community will remain 100% free. Premium Membership is simply an option for those who would like a few added perks, such as the removal of most if not all ads, a private forum for premium members only, and the ability to shut off the sidebar.
.....
This is from a profile choice to purchase premium membership:


https://www.knittingparadise.com/premium-membership/


Quote:
*Become a premium member to experience it all*
*Reduced-Ad Browsing Experience*
Browse, discuss, and enjoy reduced-ad experience while supporting the community
*Exclusive Premium Badge*
Stand out within the community with a premium badge on your profile
*Access to Premium Forums*
Get exclusive access to experts, forums, and discussions
*Unlock Focused Reading Mode*
Special ability to remove right column so you can concentrate on discussions
.....

Where may we find that information that you claim to be the fact of the issue?

..... ..... ..... .....
Your other quote from post:
"ravelry allows you to ignore users and ignore individual threads, and it’s still free to use. "

This is not Ravelry. Ravelry is a whole different website and template, not a forum exclusively. I am sure you will be happy there then if you like/prefer what they offer better than what is offered here. Although what many do not like about Ravelry is that there is sooooo many 'groups' you can join. Some are more active than others; some are now dead. This forum has several sections where we do not have to go into a different 'group' just for each part of interest of knitting and each part of interest for crochet, and each part of interest for spinning, etc. You have a few sections for knit & crochet whereas Ravelry has dozens of groups just under knit/crochet. If you prefer that sort of thing, have at it and have a ball. I follow a few groups over there, but spend more time there because I am browsing/scrolling through those groups with hardly finding anything of interest to me. A few groups are only active under one thread - show you stuff pictures in the group. All other talk has been dead for over a year sometimes alot longer. So in those groups my only choice left is to look at in that group is 'pictures'. A few posting a month and if lucky can have a dozen postings a month. There is a reason why Ravelry members are also members here -- the two sites combined fills the gaps of the other.


----------



## galby (Apr 8, 2012)

I found before the change, it was more like a big tea party. I find now that it just doesn’t seem as cozy. Like many this used to be my morning ritual. I will keep working on myself, because I know there is so much information along with hints and patterns.


----------



## JennyG12 (Jan 24, 2016)

galby said:


> I found before the change, it was more like a big tea party. I find now that it just doesn’t seem as cozy. Like many this used to be my morning ritual. I will keep working on myself, because I know there is so much information along with hints and patterns.


I think things will pick up once the ongoing talk about the likes/dislikes/wanting changes, etc about this new site settles down and focuses on the real reason we are here. I am still hopeful this will happen and I keep checking in every day. Sometimes a nugget is actually posted about! YAH!


----------



## tygger428 (Sep 14, 2015)

people kept mentioning in their responses that this was a “free site”, as if they expected us to be charged for extra features being added which I know this site has no intentions of converting to a paid site

one of my pet peeves replying here is having to remove all the text I don’t want appearing in my response


----------



## JennyG12 (Jan 24, 2016)

tygger428 said:


> people kept mentioning in their responses that this was a “free site”, as if they expected us to be charged for extra features being added which I know this site has no intentions of converting to a paid site
> 
> *one of my pet peeves replying here is having to remove all the text I don’t want appearing in my response*


That has already been replied to a few times.

You can reply to a thread by scrolling to the bottom of the page to start a posting to that thread. No deleting of text required. You are not quoting anyone, you are just replying to the thread itself.

When you use the 'reply' tab under a post, it is the same function as 'quote reply' from the old site.
It will put that posting quoted into your reply to that post.

Instead of scrolling through to the end of a thread to get to the bottom, this site has large up and down arrows on the right hand side. They become visible when you start to scroll. Click on the down arrow and it will speed jump you to the very bottom of the page, where the 'write your reply' text box is. Just start your post, click post reply and boom! done, posted to the topic thread directly.

If you are talking about trimming down a quote reply, it is done the same way we did on the old site. Yes you delete the part of what you do not want to respond to, but you do want to reply to a specific section of that quote. Just keep that part in. That is what we had to do on the old site as well. I can click on 'reply' to quote your posting, delete the text of the first paragraph and keep the second paragragh. I chose to keep all text and bold the text I am replying to.


----------



## Ellebelle (Oct 11, 2017)

Just wanted to add my two cents. I find this place every bit as cozy as it ever was ..... I've had as much interaction with folks I'd interacted in before-times. Since becoming more familiar with the new format .....I've had an awful lot of fun and have learned a thing or six (a usual).


----------



## tygger428 (Sep 14, 2015)

Yes I know that you can reply to the thread itself. As I’ve done with this particular post 

I would prefer when I do reply to a specific post not to have to delete lines of text to do it. On a tablet or a phone that is annoying to have to do that


----------



## JennyG12 (Jan 24, 2016)

tygger428 said:


> Yes I know that you can reply to the thread itself. As I’ve done with this particular post
> 
> I would prefer when I do reply to a specific post not to have to delete lines of text to do it. On a tablet or a phone that is annoying to have to do that


It is the same as it always has been. I think you are making this harder on yourself for no reason other than to complain. Sorry, I have given you all the help that is required to obtain what you want to do. There is no 'secret' 'magical' 'snap your fingers' and it is done for you.


----------



## Barbeevw (Dec 10, 2012)

JennyG12 said:


> It is the same as it always has been. I think you are making this harder on yourself for no reason other than to complain. Sorry, I have given you all the help that is required to obtain what you want to do. *There is no 'secret' 'magical' 'snap your fingers' and it is done for you.*


Maybe click your heels in your red shoes because we're not in Kansas anymore?


----------



## Ellebelle (Oct 11, 2017)

tygger428 said:


> Yes I know that you can reply to the thread itself. As I’ve done with this particular post
> 
> I would prefer when I do reply to a specific post not to have to delete lines of text to do it. On a tablet or a phone that is annoying to have to do that


When I'm replying to a specific post (rather than to the thread generally), I am glad that it is quoted as a matter of course.

I find it irritating to come across a post that is clearly a reply to ... something, but will never know what, because that poster didn't include the "quote". Just sayin'.

By the way, there's no need to delete text from the quote in the post you are quoting ... why would you? Often, doing so, will take the quote that you are replying to out of context. Again, just sayin'.


----------



## ivyrain (Sep 23, 2011)

I think each and every person on KP has a value. If someone is clicking on any post they are contributing to the owners coffers.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

tygger428 said:


> It would be less discouraging to post frequently here if when you post a simple suggestion here for site improvement in site help just to get shot down by a bunch of negative responses. Makes you want to just “mark all read”, not contribute & spend more time on other sites.


 “get shot down”?
The very first thing to learn about online forums/groups is to NOT take others’ remarks personally. If you do, you’ll end up dissatisfied and angry.
No one online knows anyone else.
No one knows what stressors are active in another’s life.
Be a duck! Let others say what they wish, and let any negative posts just roll off you, like raindrops off a duck’s back.


----------



## JennyG12 (Jan 24, 2016)

Jessica-Jean said:


> “get shot down”?
> The very first thing to learn about online forums/groups is to NOT take others’ remarks personally. If you do, you’ll end up dissatisfied and angry.
> No one online knows anyone else.
> No one knows what stressors are active in another’s life.
> Be a duck! Let others say what they wish, and let any negative posts just roll off you, like raindrops off a duck’s back.


But unfortunately, she is upset about truths. She has already stated that "prefer things to be orderly & neat". Well it doesn't work that way outside of her own 4 walls and no one is obligated to do things for her to make that happen. She has to take on her own responsibilities and actions to adjust in this world and the world of cyberspace. She has been a member for years and now all of a sudden she wants others to conform to her way of life. Many have tried to help with posting. Others have also commented about scrolling by the topics not interested in. But unfortuanately, that is not what she wanted to hear and not what she wanted to do - period.

I hope she finds some peace in her life ..........


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

JennyG12 said:


> But unfortunately, she is upset about truths. She has already stated that "prefer things to be orderly & neat". Well it doesn't work that way outside of her own 4 walls and no one is obligated to do things for her to make that happen. She has to take on her own responsibilities and actions to adjust in this world and the world of cyberspace. She has been a member for years and now all of a sudden she wants others to conform to her way of life. Many have tried to help with posting. Others have also commented about scrolling by the topics not interested in. But unfortuanately, that is not what she wanted to hear and not what she wanted to do - period.
> 
> I hope she finds some peace in her life ..........


It’s only her own fault if she doesn’t!


----------



## mrscolumbo (Aug 7, 2019)

tygger428 said:


> It’s called zombie posting (responding to a really old post)


Guilty. I didn"t realize the dates at first, thought they were recent. I never saw old postings in the old KP. Scrolling down, everything was recent.


----------



## Ellebelle (Oct 11, 2017)

mrscolumbo said:


> Guilty. I didn"t realize the dates at first, thought they were recent. I never saw old postings in the old KP. Scrolling down, everything was recent.


****
Don't feel bad. The "New" section of the new KP is a mixture of "new" topics and "new comments on not so new topics."

I like to look to "Latest Topics" for new reading material. However, when I've run out of new material to look at, I will hop on over to "New" to see what's new in "old." - LoL


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

,


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Ellebelle said:


> ****
> Don't feel bad. The "New" section of the new KP is a mixture of "new" topics and "new comments on not so new topics."
> 
> I like to look to "Latest Topics" for new reading material. However, when I've run out of new material to look at, I will hop on over to "New" to see what's new in "old." - LoL


If I could remove one ‘feature’ from KP, it would be the Recommended Reading. New or less familiar users come across it and post on topics that are sometimes years old. 

Oh, well. It could be worse! KP could have just vanished overnight!


----------



## mamakaren (Aug 9, 2018)

Jessica-Jean said:


> If I could remove one ‘feature’ from KP, it would be the Recommended Reading. New or less familiar users come across it and post on topics that are sometimes years old.
> 
> Oh, well. It could be worse! KP could have just vanished overnight!


I think that over time and with all of us posting new topics, fewer of the recommended reading topics are old. (e.g. All of them below this topic are from new KP posts.)


----------



## Ellie RD (Aug 20, 2011)

It took me awhile to realize what the Recommended Reading is. I always ignored it much the same as I do with all the usual useless info at the bottom of any website page. Now I understand and wonder if the original post date rather than the Updated date could be added or just delete the entire section. The Search engine on KP is robust enough for me that I can find more posts if I choose.


----------



## mrscolumbo (Aug 7, 2019)

Jessica-Jean said:


> If I could remove one ‘feature’ from KP, it would be the Recommended Reading. New or less familiar users come across it and post on topics that are sometimes years old.
> 
> Oh, well. It could be worse! KP could have just vanished overnight!





Ellie RD said:


> It took me awhile to realize what the Recommended Reading is. I always ignored it much the same as I do with all the usual useless info at the bottom of any website page. Now I understand and wonder if the original post date rather than the Updated date could be added or just delete the entire section. The Search engine on KP is robust enough for me that I can find more posts if I choose.


I think it would help if the title included something like library or archives to signal a different thing. It can be helpful to view old posts so I wouldn't want to delete them.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

mrscolumbo said:


> I think it would help if the title included something like library or archives to signal a different thing. It can be helpful to view old posts so I wouldn't want to delete them.


Never fear! Old posts from the very earliest are ALL there, though not always easily located. KP’s history, excepting those topics/posts deliberately deleted by Admin (mostly before the cutover), was carried over intact.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Kahlua said:


> I know what you mean...I've been trying to send a private email to a member that I purchased something from earlier in the year and haven't yet received. It doesn't seem to matter where I post, there is never an answer.


I have been trying to pm you, doesn't seem to go through. I did get to Canada for a funeral and I did mail the book to you from Medicine Hat. Surely hope you got it. My message was we had Covid did not go in April as planned, nor May. What a hassle to get across the border. At least I know a few things for next time.


----------



## evm (Aug 25, 2011)

I pulled up an old post and sad to see so many feel like I do. Knitting Paradise was my "go to" daily read and I loved it. I miss our gal from Dublin with her beautiful baby sweaters, Bundyanne and where she was going to lunch with her friends. The old format was so much easier to follow. I do notice that I am not recognizing a lot of the contributors. That should say something!!!!


----------



## Ellebelle (Oct 11, 2017)

evm said:


> I pulled up an old post and sad to see so many feel like I do. Knitting Paradise was my "go to" daily read and I loved it. I miss our gal from Dublin with her beautiful baby sweaters, Bundyanne and where she was going to lunch with her friends. The old format was so much easier to follow. I do notice that I am not recognizing a lot of the contributors. That should say something!!!!


Bundyanne is still posting. Many of us are. The site looks a little different, but most KPers are still posting ... and then some.

After that hack attack a few years ago and up until the changeover, no new members were able to register and many longtime members were shut out through no fault of their own.

This new site is more secure, has some really neat features .... and frankly, once you get to know it, is faster and easier to navigate. But you do need to give yourself some time to get used to it.

Knitting Paradise is still my "go to" community for finding inspiration, encouragement and camaraderie. Thanks to all 💗


----------



## mamakaren (Aug 9, 2018)

Deegle said:


> I'm looking for some free Barbie patterns knitted on 2 needles using DK/light worsted yarn. Dresses, sweaters, i don't mind what they are. I just want to give them a try before I
> purchase any in case I hate knitting them, lol! I know someone here will set me on the right path.


She’s still posting too!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Life = changes. 
There are scads of familiar folks still posting.
Better yet, there are new members too!!
I think of this new format as a new clubhouse with the same old gang poking about to figure out how and where things are.
Mourn for the old format, but get on with the new - slowly. Frequent, short spells was how I learned my way around.


----------

